# Gezielt auf Steinbutt?



## FoolishFarmer (25. Mai 2009)

Es ist möglich! :k

Ich war vergangenes Wochenende 3 Tage zum Fischen unterwegs, wobei 1 Tag wegen Wind und Wellen nicht wirklich tauglich war. Wir haben zu zweit an 3 Tagen bzw. in insgesamt etwa 8 Stunden Angeln stolze 17 Steinbutt fangen können, wovon etwa die Hälfte wieder ins Meer zurückging, weil zu klein. Dennoch konnten wir u.a. zwei Stück in der 3-Kilo-Klasse und drei Stück um 2,5 kg landen.

Klar, nun werden alle wissen wollen WIE und WO und WANN, etc.
Ich bin leider nicht derjenige der diese Art des Fischens entdeckt hat. Die beiden Erfinder dieser Angelei, haben diese Methode inzwischen an diversen Küstengebieten versucht und waren meist recht erfolgreich. Mein Kumpel und ich wurden auch nur mitgenommen unter der Bedingung, dass wir Stillschweigen wahren würden. Ich hoffe das ist verständlich?!? Immerhin gilt der Steinbutt wohl als nahezu NICHT-gezielt beangelbar.
Dass er es aber eben doch ist, zeigen die Bilder im Anhang unmissverständlich.
Nun will ich hier aber nicht (nur! |supergri) zanken, sondern eben doch auch ein wenig helfen und verraten! Daher vielleicht nur ein paar allgemeine Worte, die jedem an seinem Küstenabschnitt helfen können:

Das Unglaublichste zuerst?
Steinbutts jagen mitunter auch im Schwarm, fast wie Meerforellen! |bigeyes 
Es würde wohl die meisten überraschen, WIE einfach sie zu fangen sein können - wenn die Bedingungen passen. Die wichtigsten Erkenntnisse von 2 Tagen Steinbuttangeln (à 2,5h) fasse ich gerne zusammen: 
Ich glaube die meisten Angler fischen schlichtweg viel zu weit draußen oder viel zu tief! Die Jungs sind nicht umsonst so flach und haben ein querliegendes Maul... 
Wir haben mit Heringsstreifen als Köder im gaaanz flachen Wasser, teilweise auf Sicht geangelt. Denn bei klarem Wasser und ruhiger See kann man die Tierchen nicht nur rauben, sondern tatsächlich auch springen sehen!
Die Heringsstreifen (8-10cm lang) haben wir an 1/0er Circle-Hooks mit Laufbleien an Meerforellenruten über Grund geschleppt. Die Bisse sind teilweise vehement, größere Butts nehmen auch schonmal 10-15m Schnur von der Bremse!
Die Methode an sich funktioniert wohl den ganzen Sommer über - von April bis September scheinen die Butts sich bevorzugt im flachen Wasser aufzuhalten. In den Wintermonaten ging wohl im letzten Jahr nichts... was aber nichts heißen muss, da die beiden Entdecker ja erst seit einem Jahr in Sachen Steinbutt unterwegs sind.
Achja - und sandiger Boden wird natürlich klar bevorzugt! 

Probiert mal was - auch an "eurer" Küste und erzählt wie´s war. #6


----------



## djoerni (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

schönes Ding! Dickes Petri! Sind die Burschen also doch geziehlt beangelbar...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Es ist möglich! :k
> 
> Ich war v....
> 
> Probiert mal was - auch an "eurer" Küste und erzählt wie´s war. #6


Na Petri Heil, lecker Gebäck, aber wieso gilt der Steinbutt als nahezu nicht gezielt beangelbar? Das ist mir neu. Rund um die Kanalinseln z.Bsp. wird fast nur auf Stein-und Glattbutt ausgefahren und da werden noch ganz andere Kaliber in teilweise richtig großer Stückzahl angelandet. In Dänemark und auch in MVP haben wir an manchen Stellen auf Tobsen auch schon gezielt gefangen. Nur die Sache mit dem ganz flachen Wasser und dem über Sandgrund auf Sicht fischen hab ich wirklich noch nie gehört. Aber wer weiß...


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Ein seeehr interessanter Bericht - meinen Dank zunächst dafür.
Habt ihr geankert oder treibend gefischt?
Wie lang waren die Vorfächer?
Nur Heringshetzen - oder auch Tobse?
Habe da auch so ne Ecke im Auge....


----------



## AlexS. (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Das sieht ja mal schick aus!#6

Petri!


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Na das sieht aber interessant aus. Danke für den Bericht!


----------



## flasha (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Petri!

Aber hübsch sind se net


----------



## Rosi (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Dickes Petri Heil#6
Klasse Hinweis, das muß ich auch mal versuchen. Sagst du noch was zur Geschwindigkeit des Bootes?


----------



## hans albers (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

moin

danke für die infos und petri zu den fischen
(sind in der küche ne wucht !)


müsste ja eigentlich auch vom strand aus gehen,
du sprichst ja von sehr flachem wasser...

so ne art  leichtes grund-angeln mit rollendem blei
und heringsfetzen als nachläufer..
??

greetz
lars


----------



## scripophix (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Eine Pose, ein langes Vorfach, ein paar Wellen und/oder Drift, Heringsfetzen oder Tobse (halbe), Abdrift von der Sandbank, an der Bank lang, gerne im Dunkeln - ihr werdet Euch vielleicht wundern...

Derzeit finde ich eher lütte Exemplare, aber das bessert sich wieder.

Schöner Bericht im übrigen und feine Bilder. #6#6


----------



## HD4ever (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Klasse Bericht !!!! #6
ich werd das nächstes WE am kleinen Belt auch mal versuchen |bla:


----------



## HD4ever (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

was für Rute / Schnur hast du da denn gefischt ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Find ich mehr als interessant....
Ostsee??


----------



## Hendrik (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

.... Deutschland, Dänemark oder grob wo ;+ kannst Du evtl. noch ein paar Infos raushauen ?


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Hallo Jungs,
ich finde es nicht ganz fair, jetzt wieder die "wo" Frage auszureizen. Er hat uns eine sehr interessante Sache berichtet und die Technik dazu beschrieben. Der Steinbutt ist ja nun nicht gerade selten in der Ostsee. Schaut euch doch nur die Anlandungen der Fischer an. Nun sollte doch jeder versuchen, sich seine eigenen Spots zu erarbeiten. Oder?


----------



## djoerni (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



> Nun sollte doch jeder versuchen, sich seine eigenen Spots zu erarbeiten. Oder?


Da ich 800 km von der Küste weg wohne, würde ich da auch gerne Tipps annehmen - ansonsten hast Du nicht unrecht..


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Hallo Thomas - und auch andere!
Das Argument Entfernung zur Ostsee hört man immer wieder. Es ist aber keines, denn diejenigen haben es wesentlich dichter zum Mittelmeer und dann dort ihre Vorteile.
Ich hoffe, du verstehst, was ich damit sagen möchte. Hier wird immer und überall nach Spots und Aussage geforscht, wo gestern die dicken Fische gefangen wurden. Insbesondere gilt das für Fische, die als besonders selten oder edel gelten.
Ich habe versucht, über den Hinweis auf die Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischer den Hinweis zu geben: Schaut mal in deren Netze. Damit wollte ich nur sagen: Der Steinbutt ist kein seltener Fisch - er wird nur mit den bisherigen Methoden selten gefangen.

Was die Methode angeht, wurde uns hier ein Tor geöffnet. Ich muß ganz ehrlich sagen, ich bin das auch noch nicht angegangen, weil es mir zu schwierig erschien. Vielleicht ist es auch nicht unbedingt leicht - aber es scheint möglich. Und das reizt mich ganz ungemein...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



> Und das reizt mich ganz ungemein...


so isses............

Davon ab ists bei mir ********, weil Mittelmeer genauso weit weg ist wie die Ostsee....
;-(


----------



## HD4ever (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

sooo ... gestern mal ne passende Rute zugelegt ! 
zusammen mit nen paar Packungen Berkley Gulp ...
werd das mal ausprobieren mit saltwater jigging am WE |bla:


----------



## Fxndlxng (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Geile Sache und Danke für die Tipps. Wird auf alle Fälle getestet sobald die erste Tour auf Platte ansteht.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



Findling schrieb:


> Geile Sache und Danke für die Tipps. Wird auf alle Fälle getestet sobald die erste Tour auf Platte ansteht.


 
Na das steht fest. #6


----------



## bernd.bauer (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

ich habe in disem jahr auch meine platten gefangen..auf tiefen von 8-12 metern .mischgrund...april,mai war sehr gut.glaube das liegt an der leichzeit und gebiet.


----------



## Rosi (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Die erste Tour hab ich erfolglos vollbracht. Kann es sein, daß kein Steinbutt mehr beißt, wenn Kraut am Haken hängt?
Bei Nachläufern läßt sich das schwer vermeiden und man bemerkt das auch nicht.


----------



## Edlinger (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



Rosi schrieb:


> Die erste Tour hab ich erfolglos vollbracht.



War vllt besser so.:q
die haben besseres zu tun und sind in Mac Pom eh grad mit Schonzeit belegt|rolleyes


----------



## Silurid666 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Das Unglaublichste zuerst?
> Steinbutts jagen mitunter auch im Schwarm, fast wie Meerforellen! |bigeyes
> 
> Ich glaube die meisten Angler fischen schlichtweg viel zu weit draußen oder viel zu tief! Die Jungs sind nicht umsonst so flach und haben ein querliegendes Maul...
> Wir haben mit Heringsstreifen als Köder im gaaanz flachen Wasser, teilweise auf Sicht geangelt. Denn bei klarem Wasser und ruhiger See kann man die Tierchen nicht nur rauben, sondern tatsächlich auch springen sehen!




das kann ich nur bestätigen - ich habe mehrere jahre damit verbracht die turbots zu züchten/auf grösse zu bringen - auch wenn sie recht plump aussehen, können sie(wenn sie denn lust haben) sehr flink und schnell sein und ihrer räuberischen ader nachgehen:z... 
ist durchaus ein sehr interessanter fisch.
aber dass die tierchen im schwarm jagen will ich nicht ausschliessen, da sie an sich eher einzelgänger sind. - vielleicht habt ihr dort ein sehr gutes futterangebot, dass die steinis aus der umgebung dazu verleitet werden sich an der stelle zu konzentrieren..|kopfkrat

aber ihr habt dort nen wirklich schönen fang gemacht - war bestimmt spassig - petri

nur essen mag ich ihn nicht - geschmackstechnisch nicht mein fall...

mfg#h


----------



## FelixT (12. August 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Und hat jemand noch ein paar Butts mit der genannten Technik fangen können?|wavey:

Felix


----------



## Monsterqualle (12. August 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Noch nicht. Am WE wird es aber rings um Fehmarn rum ausgiebig getestet. Ich werde dann am Montag berichten.


----------



## HD4ever (20. August 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

schon mal jemand versucht Fetzen von Weißfischen zu nehmen ?
hab ja immer nen kleinen eingefrorenen Köfi vorrat inner Truhe liegen ... :m


----------



## djoerni (20. August 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

ich denke der geruch wird zweitrangig sein. hauptsache es flattert und sieht nach fisch aus.


----------



## lasti89 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Ich angel oft gezielt auf Steinbutt gestern waren es 9 und heute morgen 4, im anhang ein foto von gestern, nachdem 5 gefangen wurden der größte wog 2,2kg

als köder verwende ich immer ein klassischen meefo blinker den ich bei ebbe an der nordsee zwischen den sandbänken ziehe, allerdings in dänemark.


----------



## HD4ever (20. August 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

klasse Ausbeute !!! #6
einfach nur normale Blinker mit nem Drilling dran ??
ohne Fetzen ? 
kann man mal sehen wie einfach das doch sein kann .... |bigeyes


----------



## lasti89 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

ja nen normaler drilling nur und ohne fetzen, die sind ganz verrückt dannach und verschlucken das ganze ding gleich 

Die dinger liegen auch nicht weit draußen oder so, wer 20m wirft hat sie deutlich überworfen, man könnte sie wenn man sie besser sehen koennte vom strand mitm kescher fast schon einsammeln, deswegen gehe ich immer 5-10m ins wasser und werfe dann diágonal zum strand, sodass ich die ganze zeit ufernah fische.

auf dem foto kannst du sehen wie tief das wasser is in dem ich fische 

Sogar einige schollen krigt man auf die methode

heute morgen hat da noch ne riesen meefo geraubt, abe die konnte ich nun doch nicht zum biss überreden, hat aber ein paar hübsche sprünge hingelegt 

also einfach ma einfach angeln |bla:


----------



## djoerni (20. August 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

boah ich werd weich! Schöne Tiere! Petri Heil dazu!


----------



## HD4ever (20. August 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

wow .... klasse was ihr da anstellt ... #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Da will ich auch mal hin!!!


----------



## Zacharias Zander (20. August 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Wahnsinn !!!


----------



## Ködervorkoster (21. August 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Gratuliere !   Klasse Fänge & Fische !  :m

Fängst Du bei Ebbe am besten in den Morgen-/ Abendstunden oder ist das egal...?
Wie schnell kurbelst Du den KuKö rein...?
Jahreszeitabhängig...?

Das muß ich unbedingt mal ausprobieren...!  :z  !!   PETRIE !


----------



## lügenbaron (21. August 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Da kann man mal sehen wie einfach manches geht und da macht man sich tausend Gedanken welcher Naturköder am besten ist und der Fängt sie einfach mit nem Blinker#q
Unglaublich


----------



## fischkop29 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

schöne fische, wo war das denn in dänemark? habs ja nich weit


----------



## lille pojken (21. August 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Hejsan

Das mit dem ueberwerfen,kenne ich auch bei mir!!!
Versuchen doch meinche einfach so weit wie möglich alles raus zu bekommen,nur das die Steibutt vor den fuessen liegen!!!
Auf Blinker hatte ich nur eien,Fetzen mögen die hier eher!!!

MvH Lars


----------



## lasti89 (22. August 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Also, 

morgens und abends läuft am besten.
ich hole sehr langsam ein, sodass der blinker in grundnähe bleibt.

@fischkop29 zwischen vejer und henne strand

eine wichtige bedingung ist allerdings noch ostwind,
also sprich: Ostwind, ebbe und früh oder spät abends.

dann sollte es klappen 

achja watet ruhig ma durchs wasser, wenn ihr keine steinbutts wegschwimmen seht, wechsel ich immer die stelle, bis ich sehe das hier welche sind.


----------



## Airferdo (24. August 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Eure Wahthosen sind Klasse  ich bin in drei Wochen bei Skagen und werde es auch mal ausprobieren.
Danke für die Tips !


----------



## Ossipeter (24. August 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Oh was bin ich neidisch! Trotzdem dickes Petri! Weiter so mit den Bildern, damits ordentlich weh tut!


----------



## Frankko (26. August 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Petri Heil zu den schönen Steinis.

Find ich ja interessant so eine Art der Fischerei. 
Ich bin noch nie auf so eine Idee gekommen.:m
Aber versuchen möchte ich es auch mal und habe daher gleich mal ein paar Fragen.

Welche Blinker haben sich bei dieser Fischerei bewährt?

Wie klein muss so ein Blinker sein, das er in so ein Steinbutt- Maul geht bzw. seinem Beuteschema entspricht?

Haben sich besondere Farben bewährt?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Sammael (26. August 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

so ein steinbuttmaul is erschreckend groß!

ich denke mal nen tobiimmitat wird sich da schon bewähren!


----------



## derporto (26. August 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

was ihr da macht,zeigt und erzählt sieht ja wirklich wunderbar aus.doch ist das recht spezifisch.ihr habt dort einfach glück eure zeit an einem extrem aussichtsreichen,weil durch besondere äußere umstände geprägten strandabschnitt verbringen zu dürfen. solche steinbutt an einem deutschen ostseestrand in 10m entfernung zum ufer, mit einem mefo-blinker und parallelwürfen fangen zu können, ist doch wirklich ein fast unmögliches unterfangen. was mich also interessieren würde: habt ihr mit dieser methode auch anderswo erfolg oder nur an eurem mysteriösen hotspot irgendwo in dänemark?

und als zweite frage an die deutschen watangler: habt ihr schonmal 60cm-steinbutt beim waten in der ersten rinne vor euren füßen herflitzen sehen?

ich meinerseits noch nie. 

ich kann euch nur dazu gratulieren, dass ihr einen solchen hotspot ausgemacht habt und ihn befischen dürft. und kann verstehen, dass ihr darauf bedacht seid, ihn nicht in aller öffentlichkeit preiszugeben.


----------



## Hering07 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Hallo. Bin neu hier und wuerde gaerene wissen wie man diese Teile raeuchert, im ganzen oder in Stuecken und mit Lake eingelegt oder mit Salz eingerieben ?


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. August 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Die sind zu schade zum räuchern. Ist einer der besten Speisefische überhaupt. Ich wüßte schon, was ich mit einem schönen großen Steini machen würde..sabber...

Wenn du mal kleinere hast und unbedingt räuchern willst, würde ich sie im ganzen machen.


----------



## wasser-ralf (29. August 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Hey derporto,



> ich kann euch nur dazu gratulieren, dass ihr einen solchen hotspot ausgemacht habt und ihn befischen dürft. und kann verstehen, dass ihr darauf bedacht seid, ihn nicht in aller öffentlichkeit preiszugeben.


 
sie halten doch nicht's geheim, weder den betreffenden Strandabschnitt, noch konkretere äußere Bedingungen.

Lies selbst!


> @fischkop29 zwischen vejer und henne strand
> 
> eine wichtige bedingung ist allerdings noch ostwind,
> also sprich: Ostwind, ebbe und früh oder spät abends.


 
LG


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



> solche steinbutt an einem deutschen ostseestrand in 10m entfernung zum ufer, mit einem mefo-blinker und parallelwürfen fangen zu können, ist doch wirklich ein fast unmögliches unterfangen.


Das wäre wirklich mal die Frage. 

Ich bin mir aber relativ sicher, dass das auch noch niemand da probiert hat. Wer bei uns mit der Spinnrute an der Küste steht, wird im Normalfall eher weiter werfen, es eher auf Mefos oder Dorsch abgesehen haben und von daher nur seltenst - wenn überhaupt - auch nen Steinbutt drankriegen, da man da doch eher weiter wirft....

Interessant wäre da vielleicht mal eine ganz genaue Beschreibung der Köder und Köderführung, um das evtl. mal auszuprobieren..

Ich hab (allerdings vor zig Jahren) mal beim Brandungsangeln 2 Steinbutts (einer doppelte 5 - Markstückgröße, der andere knappe Pfannengröße) auf der Westmole in Putgarden erwischt (als man da noch angeln durfte)...

Wäre also vielleicht mal einen gezielten Versuch wert........


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. August 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Habe auch mal erleben dürfen, wie ein Steini am Kunstköder biß: War mit einem Freund am schleppen und kamen am Hannibal einer Sandbank zu nahe. Mein Freund fuhr eine sehr enge Kurve und das Planerbord auf der Seite zog einen Halbkreis über die doch sehr flache Stelle. Der äußere kleine Rapalla hatte offenbar Grundkontakt und dann saß er fest. Wir rechneten mit einem Hänger, konnten aber einen 3pfündigen Steini landen.
Die Steinies jagen Plattfische und Sandspierlinge. Wer schon einmal beobachten konnte, wie sich diese Fische bewegen, den wundert die Beschreibung der Fänger hier garnicht mehr. Man hatte wohl nur nie den Mut, das logisch folgende zu tun. Es wird sicher eher förderlich sein, wenn der Blinker immer wieder in den Sand schlägt und Sand aufwirbelt. Es wird sicher nicht die Aufgabe sein, bei 30cm Wassertiefe im Mittelwasser zu bleiben...

Wenn man sich dann mal die Netzfänge ansieht, ist es doch garnicht so aussichtslos. Selten sind nur wirklich große Fische.


----------



## derporto (29. August 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> Hey derporto,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



den eintrag habe ich überlesen.habe mich auf die einträge am anfang des threads bezogen, wo der user seinen hotspot noch unbedingt geheimhalten wollte.was ich auch nachvollziehen kann.

@thomas

der user beschreibt hier, dass er nur an stellen fischt, wo ihm der steinbutt vor den füßen weghuscht. ist dies nicht der fall, wechselt er die stelle. vorallem diese aussage macht mich skeptisch in bezug auf die deutsche ostsee. beim watfischen auf mefo und dorsch konnte ich soetwas noch nie beobachten.


----------



## wasser-ralf (29. August 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



> der user beschreibt hier, dass er nur an stellen fischt, wo ihm der steinbutt vor den füßen weghuscht. ist dies nicht der fall, wechselt er die stelle. vorallem diese aussage macht mich skeptisch in bezug auf die deutsche ostsee. beim watfischen auf mefo und dorsch konnte ich soetwas noch nie beobachten.


 
dem muß ich mich anschließen. War speziell im gerade vergangenen Urlaub auf grund dieses Threads deim waten recht Aufmerksam, aufgefallen ist mir aber nicht's. Aber fischkop29 redet ja auch von der Nordsee und ich war am StoreBelt/Ostsee.
Es ist aber lustig anzusehen, wie dieser Thread viele (mich eingeschlossen) anspornt und heiß macht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Wa an der dänschen Küste gilt, muss ja nicht zwangsläufg gleichartig für die deutsche gelten, weder von Platz, Zeit noch Methode her.

Dass aber augenscheinlich die Steinis im Sommer im Flachen rauben, scheint ja so zu sein - also würde ich als Küstenbewohner immer einen  Versuch starten - leider sinds bei mir fast 800 km :-(


----------



## belle-hro (29. August 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



derporto schrieb:


> beim watfischen auf mefo und dorsch konnte ich soetwas noch nie beobachten.


 
Wie auch! Wann gehen denn deutsche Watangler an der Küste meist auf Mefos und Dorsch? --> Frühjahr

Gewiss nicht zu den angegebenen Zeiten, wo man Steinbutts bekommt. Höchstens die Sommerfischerei ins Dunkel hinein könnte solche Beobachtungen hervorbringen.

Hatte häufig Begegnungen mit Plattfischen, ob nun Steinies dazwischen waren, vermag ich aber nicht zusagen (war schon ein wenig duster)


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Wenn ich das näxte Mal im Sommer an der Küste sein sollte, werd ic hdas auf jeden Fall ausprobieren..


----------



## zander-ralf (29. August 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Moin Thomas,

ich gebe Dir mal ein paar Tipps, wo Du das Quer-Brandungsblinkern auf Steinbutt bestens probieren kannst.
Dänemark: Zwischen Als Odde und Öster Hurup, Zwischen Örby und Hejlsminde (hier gibt es auch schöne Meerforellen!) und die gesamte Jammerbucht (ich war meistens rund um Lökken).
Deutsche Ostsee: Insel Poel (auch große Schollen), Rund um Eckernförde, Westermarkelsdorf und Wallnau auf Fehmarn. 
Die richtigen Blinker s. Foto.
Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Ossipeter (29. August 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Was ist der obere für ein Köder?


----------



## lasti89 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

So bin wieder zuhause,

und die letzen tage des urlaubs liefen aufgrund des starken windes auch nicht mehr so erfolgreich, nun warte ich bis zum nächsten sommer und versuch auch ma die stellen die zander ralf beschrieben hat.


----------



## zander-ralf (30. August 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Moin Ossipeter,
das ist eine Tobiasfisch-Nachbildung von Effzett. Die anderen sind von Balzer. Beide kannst Du sehr gut über Grund zupfen. Ich mache das mit einer starken Meerforellenrute 2,7m (40 - 80gr) und 15er Geflochtene.
Das Schöne bei dieser Angelmethode (und den Blinkern) ist, wenn Du weiter draussen eine Meerforelle jagen siehst kannst Du schnell _umdisponieren_ und "Madame" anwerfen.
Bei mir hat es im Kleinen Belt, bei Hejlsminde, mehrmals geklappt.

Viel Spaß (ist fast garantiert)!

zander-ralf


----------



## Ossipeter (30. August 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Danke Ralf,
ist Effzet von DAM?


----------



## Maifliege (30. August 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Hatte mal einen auf Fünen als Beifang beim Fliegenfischen, so knapp 4 kg werdens  gewesen sein (geiler Drill). Nach auflandigem Starkwind in noch etwas angetrübten Wasser (wichtig!). Jetzt versuche ich es hin und wieder mit einer sinkenden Schnur mit schwimmender Spitze (Cortland). Die Schnur läuft über den Boden und wirbelt etwas Sand auf, die schwimmende Spitze hält die Fliege (z. B. Magnus #6)  ca. 20cm über Grund. Habe zwar nie wieder so einen großen erwischt, aber ich kenne einige Ecken da lohnt es sich bei guten Bedingungen. Liegen oft in sehr flachem Wasser, einmal hab ich auf einen drauf getreten häufig aber huschen sie nur weg (Polaroidbrille erforderlich). Der Blick der Spinn- bzw. Fliegenfischer geht eher in Richtung Horizont, daher werden diese Fluchten wohl selten wahrgenommen.

Grüße von der Maifliege


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Danke für die Info!
Scheint sich ja ein Versuch echt mal zu lohnen..
Auch auf sandigem Grund im Sommer?





PS:
Bin ja mal gespannt wann wir das in Angelzeitungen lesen, wenn das ein "Meeresexperte" als die neue Methode bringt.... ;-))))


----------



## zander-ralf (31. August 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Moin Thomas,

gerade sandiger Grund ist gut. Am Kleinen Belt hat man oft den sogenannten "Leopardengrund". Da ist eine Pol-Brille natürlich, wegen der Pflanzen, sehr nützlich.

Ps.: Auf den Ausdruck "Quer-Brandungsblinkern" habe ich 
Copy-Right! :m 

Pps.:Effzett ist von DAM.

Allerbest, zander-ralf


----------



## lille pojken (31. August 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bin ja mal gespannt wann wir das in Angelzeitungen lesen, wenn das ein "Meeresexperte" als die neue Methode bringt.... ;-))))


 
Hejsan

Wenn mich nicht alles Täuscht war so was schon mal in einer Grossen Angelzeitung drin gerade in MV an der Kueste wahren die unterwegs!!!

MvH Lars


----------



## Maifliege (31. August 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Hallo Thomas,

mit ner Sinkschnur geht es nur über Sand. Das heißt aber nicht, dass keine Steinhaufen in der Nähe sind. Ich nutze gern sandige Passagen in steinigen Gebieten. Sehr gut funktioniert es auch auf schmalen "Sandbänken" (10-15m Länge genügen oft) zwischen oder im Leopardengrund. Musst aber richtig "pirschen" dabei.
Optimal ist angetrübtes Wasser nach auflandigem Wind (Welle darf sein) wenn die Grenze zwischen "Brühe" und Klarwasser so langsam in Wurfweite kommt. Solltest bei knietiefem Wasser am Boden gerade noch dunkle Steine von handtellergröße als solche erkennen können. Da habe ich die meißten erwischt. Sind natürlich auch "1000 Würfe" nötig (wie bei der Meeräsche auch?). Ich mache es wenn ich die Stelle gut kenne (wg. Bedingungen) und z. B. keine Mefos unterwegs sind, oder wenn ich  zu früh/spät für die Trutten am Wasser bin. Geziehlt eigentlich nie, wg. Schnurwechsel und so.
Jahreszeitlich bin ich seit ~25 Jahren immer im März/April und September/Oktober für jeweils drei Wochen "oben". Ich kann über Fänge im Sommer daher wenig sagen, allerdings hast Du da auch häufig lange "Flautenzeiten" und angetrübt sollte das Wasser m. E. schon sein.
Die Schnur läßt sich bestimmt in etwa mit einer S1 mit nem kräftigen (braucht etwas Auftrieb) schwimmendem Polyleader (Lachs, 9`) immitieren. Ich bin überzeugt, dass die Schnur über den Grund schlürfen muss.

Grüße von der Maifliege


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

So, jetzt mal zuerst Danke für die vielen Tipps und Meinungen.
Ich bin da ja echt angefressen und will das mal machen. 
Anglerboard sei Dank gibts aber nicht nur veröffentliche Statements und Meinungen, man kriegt auch einiges an PN`s und Mails mit viel Infos.

Um das dieses Jahr noch auszuprobieren, ist es nun natürlich zum einen jahreszeitlich schon etwas spät, zum anderen auch zeitlich bei mir nicht gerade topp..

*ABER:*
Ich weiss inzwischen wo ich das machen werde, und es wird nächstes Jahr irgendwann ab Anfang Mitte Juni sein. Und ich würde mich freuen, wenn da noch 2 - 4 Leute Lust dran hätten, so ein Experiment mal mitzumachen. 

Wer also mal Lust hat, 3 - 5 Tage (wird sich auch noch rausstellen) inkl. der Möglichkeit, dass alles mit den Fängen eben nicht klappt, gezielt auf Steinbutt vom Ufer aus zu versuchen (ALLE Methoden erlaubt, die jemand ausprobieren will, vom spinnen über Fliege bis zu Naturköder, da ist sicher vieles möglich...), der sollte sich ein paar Teuros für Übernachtung zu Seite legen und schauen, dass er zur genannten Zeit ein paar Tage freinehmen kann. 

Alles weitere dann, sobald wir sehen wie sich nächstes Frühjahr/Frühsommer das Wetter entwickelt, um einen möglichst optimalen Zeitpunkt zu erwischen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

PS:
Zur Platzwahl nur soviel:
Gute Fänge der Berufsfischer aus dem Gebiet, ein "Toppplatz", bei dem dieses Jahr als "Beifang" beim Mefo/Meeräschenangeln mit der Fliege schon 6 Stück bis über 60 cm rauskamen (von einem Angler!!)...

Da MUSS in meinen Augen beim gezielten befischen einfach was gehen...


----------



## zander-ralf (4. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Moin Thomas,

die Idee ist prima.
Für den Kleinen Belt kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass die beste Zeit rund um Pfingsten ist. 
Wassertemp. 12 -16°C ist optimal.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Ist nicht Kleiner Belt, so viel kann ich schon mal sagen.


----------



## djoerni (4. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

@thomas
hört sich auf jeden fall gut an. je nachdem wann das ist, wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Klasse, ist doch schon mal ne Ansage ;-)


----------



## wasser-ralf (4. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Bin bisher hier mehr der stille Mitleser, vorstellen könnte ich mir den Tripp auch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Prima, wir haben ja noch fast ein Jahr Zeit - da wird schon ne Truppe zusammen kommen, mit der wir das ausprobieren können..


----------



## FoolishFarmer (4. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Juni ist doch ne doofe Zeit... |rolleyes
Im Mai wär das durchaus realistischer!


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Wenn es zeitlich passt dabei. Aber wie hält man im Mai die Hornis davon ab sich an Fliege, Blinker & Co zu vergreifen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



anguilla 320 schrieb:


> Hallo ich hätte auch Intresse bin zwar schnell Seekrank
> aber es gibt ja Medikamente!
> 
> Gruß Anguilla:m



Vom Strand aus wird es wohl nicht so schlimm werden oder angelst du von einer Luftmatraze aus?#h

Nur Spaß...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Wenn der Termin passt und ichfrei bekomme würde ich da glatt mitmachen und wenn es nicht all zu weit weg ist und Sinn macht würde ich sogar meine Aluladde mitnehmen.


----------



## zander-ralf (4. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Moin Foolish Farmer,

wenn ich mich nicht irre ist nächstes Jahr Pfingsten im Mai.
Ich hätte echt Interesse. Ist mir auch egal wo und wann. Der Kleine Belt muss es ja nicht sein. Gibt ja auch bei uns im Lande gute Stellen.
Wollt Ihr denn reines Quer-Brandungsblinkern durchziehen? Sonst nehme ich meine "Nußschale mit Quirl" mit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



> Wollt Ihr denn reines Quer-Brandungsblinkern durchziehen?


Nein!
Es kann ja durchaus effektivere Methoden geben.
Fliegenfischen ist genauso drin wie Naturköder (sei es an Pose oder auf Grund, Wurm oder Fetzen oder was sonst so einfällt..)..



> Juni ist doch ne doofe Zeit...


@ FF: Weil Du da keine Zeit mehr hast wegen Arbeit???
;-))))

Wir machen das auch von der Wetterentwickluing abhängig, dieses Jahr war ja auch alles so ca. einen Monat früher dran..



> wenn es nicht all zu weit weg ist und Sinn macht würde ich sogar meine Aluladde mitnehmen.


Das wird gehen...........

Bei den vielen Meldungen bis jetzt muss ich glaube ich mal langsam abchecken, wie viele Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten es gibt....


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Sehr Interessanter Bericht.........Danke dafür|wavey:

Hat ja schon eine mächtige Euphorie hier ausgelöst, hoffentlich stimmt das alles

Sehe uns schon alle nur noch auf Steinis Quer-Blinkern Angeln.

Lach mich kaputt:vik:

Wir sehen uns am Strand:q
Grüssle claus


----------



## zander-ralf (4. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Schwedenfahrer, *Quer-Brandungsblinkern* bitte.
Soviel Zeit muss sein!!!:q:q:q  ... und glaube mir, die Methode habe ich schon 1984 an der Jammerbucht ausprobiert. Das ist echt gut und überhaupt nicht aufwendig.

Gruß, zander-ralf


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

@ zander-ralf

Du das glaub ich dir gerne......werde das bei Gelegenheit selber
probieren.

Lohnt sich das jetzt noch oder nur im Juni/Juli???#t

Habe am Öresund selber schon vor den Füßen außerordentlich viele kleine Plattfische erlebt,aber leider kein Angelversuch gemacht. Ich Trottel.

Man Angelt manchmal viel Engstirnig.|bigeyes

Grüssle CD


----------



## Maifliege (5. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

wäre dabei!

TL von der Maifliege


----------



## Airferdo (5. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Ich würde auch gerne mal mit nem Sternekoch fischen gehen ! Ne im ernst, wenn es zeitlich paßt würde ich mich anschließen, "quer" konnte ich schon immer gut .
Ab dem 20.September werde ich es auch mal bei Saeby ausprobieren.


----------



## goeddoek (5. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Also - auf Lolland würde es in diesem September auch noch gehen, wenn nicht der schiet Wind wäre.

Also auf Sæby auch ruhig versuchen #6 Kannst ja schon mal vor ab Erfahrungen sammeln :m Und wenn's nicht so klappt, ist ein Besuch in Jensens Fiskerestaurant empfehlenswert.

Mit dem Schwooben angeln ? Seit Jahren wollt ich das mal wieder.

Ich bin dabei |wavey:


----------



## baydossi (5. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

@ Georg,
Was heisst hier schiet Wind,
Du Weisst doch , es gibt da denn noch die Vollpfosten, die den Steinbutt mit Fliege  (Schwarzer Wolly) zur leibe rücken, obwohl Sie aud f MeFo Jagdt sind.
Also, nicht alles dem Wetter zuschreiben, sondern auch das Glück (ist wie immer mit den DOOFEN) 

Gruss Willi


----------



## FoolishFarmer (5. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Also - auf Lolland würde es in diesem September auch noch gehen, wenn nicht der schiet Wind wäre.


Hast Du auf Lolland nichtd en Vorteil IMMER auch ne Lee-Seite zu haben? |kopfkrat
Da müsste das doch besonders gut gehen (zumal Lolland doch ohnehin als Steinbutt-Revier gilt)! :m

@ Thomas:
Ich schrieb ja: Juni ist ne doofe Zeit - *ist halt mitten in der Saison*! Die doofen Wasserblumen wachsen im Winter nunmal nicht so dolle...


----------



## goeddoek (5. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

@ Willi

Das nennen wir "gezieltes guiding"  :q :q


@Foolish Farmer



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Da müsste das doch besonders gut gehen (zumal Lolland doch ohnehin als Steinbutt-Revier gilt)! :m



PSSSST - das soll auch so bleiben 


Jepp   - aber ich habe nun mal meine Lieblingsstrände  :q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Nur nochmal zum klarstellen:
*Das gibt natürlich "Experimentalangeln" ohne jede Fanggarantie....*

Es geht drum zu sehen ob das überhaupt funktioniert - und wenn ja, welche Methoden die besten sind...

War mir wichtig wegen einer Mail, die ich bekommen habe..


----------



## Franky (7. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Wie? Ich dachte, Du hängst persönlich jedem Teilnehmer einen Steini an den Haken an... :q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Dann würdest auch Du mitkommen, was?
;-)))))


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur nochmal zum klarstellen:
> *Das gibt natürlich "Experimentalangeln" ohne jede Fanggarantie....*
> 
> Es geht drum zu sehen ob das überhaupt funktioniert - und wenn ja, welche Methoden die besten sind...
> ...


 Klingt sehr interessant, aber zumindest meine Wenigkeit bräuchte von Dir 'ne Fanggarantie wenn ich schon hunderte von Kilometern anreisen müßte!:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Nix is - und bei mir sinds ja auch locker 800 km.....


----------



## Franky (7. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Ich würde auch so mitkommen, wenn ich darf! Darfst mich dann auch gerne abholen!


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Wie jetzt?

Pfingsten alle zu Georg + Fanggarantie für Steinbutt???


Liz und ich sind dabei!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

*NIX FANGGARANTIE!!*
Und auch garantiert nicht über Feiertage!!
Und wohin hab ich noch gar nix gesagt.....

PS:
Können wir drüber reden, Franky....


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *NIX FANGGARANTIE!!*
> Und auch garantiert nicht über Feiertage!!
> Und wohin hab ich noch gar nix gesagt.....



Jetzt sei doch nicht grad so katzig!|rolleyes

War nur Spaß!:m

Wir werden das mit dem gezielt auf Steinis aber nächstes Jahr Pfingsten wahrscheinlich mal in Angriff nehmen.

Und da Lolland hierfür ganz geeignet ausschaut, ich Georgs Behausung eh mal aufsuchen wollte und Pfingsten ne prima Kurzurlaubszeit ist, dachte ich nur dass da ein Boardiesteinbutttreffen bestimmt nett wäre!


----------



## fischklöten (7. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

|wavey:der beste köder den ich auf steinbutt beim driftfischen nehme waren immer hornhechtfetzen#6


----------



## HD4ever (7. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

nach diversen Meerforellen-, Hering- oder Dorschangeltreffen wirds auch mal Zeit was andres ins Leben zu rufen ...
auf Zur Plattenjagd :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Außerdem schmecken die Steinbutts halt klasse ;-)))


----------



## zander-ralf (7. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Schön Thomas, dann wissen wir ja auch wer die Butti's lecker zubereitet!#6


----------



## Multe (7. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

hej Goeddoek, Jensens Fiskerestaurant wo liegt das ???
Würde da gerne mal bei meiner nächsten Tour einkehren, da ich für neue Fischgerichte immer zu haben bin.
Währe auch gerne bei den Steinbutts dabei. Aber ich bin im März erst oben und an Pfingsten habe ich schon andere Angeltermine.
Im August gab es in Spodsbjerg kaum Steinbutt. Nur Angel-Kurt hatte eine am Band. 

gruß Multe


----------



## HD4ever (7. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

vielleicht sind die Biester unerwartet gar nicht so weit weg ... |kopfkrat
bin gerade über *diesen Artikel *gestolpert - wo die Steinis in der Eckernförder Bucht *gekeschert* wurden weil sie aufgrung von Sauerstoffmangel in Strandnähe kamen |bigeyes
Das eine Bild in dem Artikel zeigt doch tatsächlich nen fetten Steinbutt ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Das is kein kleiner, das stimmt!
Ich glaube auch, dass es da viele Plätze gibt, wo das möglich ist.


----------



## zander-ralf (8. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Das ist ja nicht so erfreulich mit dem Sauerstoffmangel. Aber Eckernförde (wie ich schon unter #59 geschrieben habe) ist wirklich eine sehr gute Ecke zu Quer-Brandungsblinkern. Also gut, so einen dicken Korb voll, wie in dem Artikel, hatten wir nicht aber 4, 5 Stück gingen immer. Mein Bruder hat auch mehrmals richtig gute Hornhechte mitgebracht.


----------



## HD4ever (9. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

das hört sich doch gut an :m


----------



## mefohunter84 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Die Geburtsstunde des *1. ABSBA *( *A*ngler *B*oard *S*tein *B*utt *A*ngeln ) rückt immer näher! 

Ich könnte mir da auch so einiges vorstellen. Brandung, BB, etc.! |rolleyes  Vom BB aus mit einer Nachläufermontage und Fetzen am Grund und mit der 2. Rute per "Blinker über den Grund zuppeln" auf Steinijagd!  :k #h


----------



## djoerni (10. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

hör bitte auf|uhoh: das dauert noch fast ein jahr...


----------



## mefohunter84 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



djoerni schrieb:


> hör bitte auf|uhoh: das dauert noch fast ein jahr...



Der lachende Smilie hinter dem 1. Satz steht nicht umsonst dort! 
Immer ruhig Blut. #h


----------



## goeddoek (10. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Wieso fast ein Jahr ? Wollt ihr so spät erst loslegen ?  

Gute Planung ist das A und O - also rechtzeitig anfangen. Erhöht auch die Vorfreude :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Unser dänischer Ostfriese hat mir nen Artikel aus ner dänischen Zeischrift übersetzt, in dems ums Steinbuttangeln ging.

Ich hab das mal überarbeitet, stark zusammengefasst, so dass es auf unsere Ostseeverhältnisse passen dürfte. Denn so wie ich das lese, scheint es sich hier um die Nordseeküste zu handeln.

Dürfte einige Anregungen enthalten, die sicher auch zu einigen Disdkussionen hinsichtlich der am besten zu verwendenten Methoden führen dürfte...



> *Wo soll man fischen ?*
> Trifft man jedoch einen Steinbutt, sind garantiert mehrere an dieser Stelle. Im Laufe eines Angeltags sollte man den Platz daher durchaus mehrmals wechseln
> 
> *Sandstrand oder Steingrund*
> ...


----------



## goeddoek (11. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Danke Thomas :m

Wichtig wär noch - die Jungs habens ja schon geschrieben - fast quer zum Ufer zu werfen. Die Meerforellen-Cracks tun sich damit teilweise schwer  Da gilt es Richtung Horizont zu feuern |supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Hmmm, ich kenn da in der Kieler Bucht ne Ecke, wo dann eigentlich optimale Bedingungen sein müßten.
Ein ewig langer und flacher Sandgrund...

Bisher hab ich auch immer nur versucht mit möglichst weit raus waten und dann mit noch weiter werfen an Fisch zu kommen.

Das nächste Mal werd ich da mal nen Versuch im Flachen starten!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Gibts eigentlich noch die Jigköpfe mit nem kleinen Spinnerblatt unten dran?
Das müsste doch optimal sein, statt Gummi da nen Fetzen drauf..
In 10 Gramm oder so..


----------



## djoerni (11. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

die gibts noch so weit ich weiß. macht auf jeden fall mehr druck als ein normaler fetzen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

In welcher Zeitung und wann war der Artikel denn? (Wär im übrigen auch bei ner freien Übersetzung eines Zitats ganz angebracht...)


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Muss ich nachfrtagen, eil ich das von einem Boardie gekriegt habe und selber  entsprechend umgeschrieben..


----------



## goeddoek (11. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Jepp - unrecht hat der "närrische Landmann"  :q :m nicht.

Der Bericht stand in der aktuellen "Sportsfiskeren". Da die Tips aber hier bei vielen gängige Praxis sind und Thomas das Ganze derart umgeschrieben und gekürzt hat, seh ich da kein Problem :m


----------



## mefohunter84 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Ein "Gemeinschaftsangeln" auf Steinbutt. Parallelwürfe zum Ufer.  |kopfkrat   Dann müßten sich die Beteiligten ja in vertikaler Linie zum Ufer aufstellen! :q  Der "Längste" bekommt den Platz der am weitesten in die See reicht! :q

Nach 100 m dann die nächste Gruppierung. :q

Menschliche "Buhnenfelder" sozusagen!!! :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Das ist ja mangels bisher bekannter Erfahrungen so eine Sache mit den Plätzen...

Daher will ich das ja nicht alleine machen, so dass man sich wirklich weit verteilen und abtesten kann.


----------



## Volkov (16. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

ich habe vor einiger zeit in einer deutschen angelzeitung einen bericht über steinbutt montagen gelesen. der autor hat sinkende, recht schwere sbirolinos benutzt und dann hinter einem recht langen vorfach an 2 einzelhaken sandaale angeboten. das ganze hat er dann sehr ähnlich wie beim bekannten buttblinkern gefischt, allerdings vom boot aus. über gute plätze weiss ich aber leider nichts. #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Vielleicht sollten wir einfach mal anfangen, die möglichen Methoden aufzulisten, um allesauprobieren zu können??


----------



## Franky (16. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Ich hab bislang vier Möglichkeiten gefunden...

*Kunstköder*
	Mefo-Blinker /Minizocker querschleppen
	Streamer/Nassfliege

*Naturköder*
	Fetzen/Fisch an Grundblei
	Fetzen/Fisch an Sbirolino


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Kleiner Jigkopf mit Spinnerblatt, Twister, Shad, Fetzen oder Wurm...
Minibuttlöffel mit Twister, Shad, Fetzen oder Wurm...
Wasserkugel/Pose mit Wurm oder Fetzen, langes Vorfach, schleifen lassen..


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Meinen bislang einzigen habe ich bei ca.3m Wassertiefe 
im Mittelwasser auf einen 18gr. ABU-Droppen gefangen.
War eigentlich für Makrele gedacht.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Ich habe da gar keinen Plan weil ich noch nicht gezielt auf die Teile gefischt habe aber wenn ich es wollte, dann würde ich entweder eine Dropshot Montage mit Fischfetzen nehmen oder ein langes Nachlaufervorfach mit Fischfetzen. Beides vom Boot.
Von Land würde ich es mit Spiro und Fischfetzen testen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Ist sicher interessant das am gleichen Abschnitt sowohl vom Boot wie von Land aus zu testen...

Wenn man aber die Berichte liest, dass die teilweise im knietiefen Wasser unterwegs sind, könntest Du mit dem Bopot auch leicht zu tief kommen - aber vielleicht sitzen die da ja dann auch überall..


----------



## djoerni (16. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

ich denke es kommt gerade beim Steinbutt darauf an, wo die tobse rumpaddeln. somit kommt es auch auf den jeweiligen Strand an. Bin als Jugendlicher öft in der Ostsee geschnorchelt. Die Tobse waren je nach Tageszeit und Strand immer unterschiedlich unterwegs. Mal auf 0,50-1,00 Meter, mal auf drei Meter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Ja, das dürfte sicher zu beachten sein..


----------



## Volkov (16. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

dann wird djoerni als schnorchelnder späher vorgeschickt und schon weiss man wo man angeln muss... |rolleyes


----------



## Franky (16. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Ich grins mir gerade einen, wenn ich daran denke, 5 m vom Strand mit dem Boot entlangzuschleppen... :q Wer das sieht, meint, die sind bekloppt...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich grins mir gerade einen, wenn ich daran denke, 5 m vom Strand mit dem Boot entlangzuschleppen... :q Wer das sieht, meint, die sind bekloppt...



Nun, das vielleicht nicht und ich kenne auch noch nicht das zu beangelnde Seegebiet aber ich könnte mir schon vorstellen das es dort auch Sandbänke oder Berge weiter draußen gibt die es Wert sind mal nachzuschauen und wo man als Fußgänger nicht hin kommt.


----------



## Stellheadidini (16. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Moinsen,

nach langem lesen wollt ich auch mal dazu stoßen:vik:
also klingt ja ziehmlich gut was man da liest, besonders weil Steinbutt immer son Mysterium, der unfangbare war,

naja lange Rede kurzer Sinn:q

Dienstag- Donnerstag gehts wieder nach Fehmarn zum Mefo angeln Morgens und Abend/Nacht, naja und wenn kein wind ist, würd ich gerne mal das mitm Steinbutt probieren:q wär schon der Hammer son Teil, 

Strand könnte ich mir ganz gut Anfang Meeschendorf, richtung Südstrand vorstellen, da ist mir schonmal nen ca 10 cm Steinbutt hinterm Blinker hinterher geschwommen :m
also ist ja meilenweit Sandstrand, was denkt ihr von dem Spot? #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Wenn da schon ein Butt hinterherkam, kann der Platz auf heden Fall nicht ganz falsch sein!
Ausprobieren und berichten!


----------



## Plitenfischer (17. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Moin,
na das ist ja mal ein richtig spannendes Thema hier,
so komme ich nie zum Strömungslehre lernen#q.
Bin oft im Frühjahr und Spätsommer in der Ostsee tauchen.
Von Fehmarn bist Rostock habe ich schon etliche Landtauchgänge gemacht.

Der Strand in Kühlungsborn an der Tauchbasis ist sehr spannend.
Die erste Rinne ist ziemlich dicht unter Land und die Stucktur ist super -- viele Sandflächen mit Steinen und Muschelfeldern.
Da liegt sehr nah am Ufer ein uralter Lastensegler im Sand und auf dieser Tiefenlinie und sogar noch dichter an Land habe ich schon viele große Steinbutts gesehen und hin und wieder sogar mal eine Seezunge.
Das Wrack ist im Frühling auch immer eine sichere Bank zum Brandungsbleie ernten!!
Hier mal ein paar schlechte Bilder
Gruß Plitenfischer!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Seezunge würd ich als Koch natürlich auch nehmen... 
;-)))
Die dürften aber wohl eher auf Wurm als aufs Blinkern stehen..


----------



## zander-ralf (17. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Moin Steel,

wenn Du mit Buttblinkern (Tobiasfisch) Querblinkern willst ist Hüfttiefe schon zu weit 'drin.
Meine "Stonies" habe ich fast alle in Tiefen zwischen 0,6m u. 0,8m gefangen. Fehmarn ist ein gutes Revier.


----------



## Multe (17. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Hej Volkov, einige Zeit ist gut. Der Bericht wurde 1994 geschrieben. Das waren 60 bzw. 80 Gramm schwere Spirolinos und der Steini wog 6,5 kg. Aber mit dieser Technik klappt es auch noch heute.
Nur der Köder hat sich geändert. Neben lebenden Garnelen nehme ich heute auch Sandaale von Saltwater GULP Alive.
Bei meiner letzten Tour hatte ich leider keinen Steinbutt ( in dieser Zeit wurde auch nur einer von Angel-Kurt gefangen) Aber davor hatte ich 3 sehr gute.
Werde aber weiterhin am Ball bleiben und mal wieder etwas neues probieren. Will mal füttern und was mit Aroma versuchen. Wird aber noch ein paar Tage dauern.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Stellheadidini (17. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

oha, da muss man aber die Mefo Gene gut abschalten, 
naja testen muss mans ja auf jedenfall, nur glaub ich wäre ich nieeemals in meinem leben ohne tipp, darauf gekommen davorne zu Blinkern, ... und wird auch so schon ne überwindung|uhoh:

|bigeyes... aber müsste man eigentlich nicht viel öfter beim Baden dann drauf latschen?, naja, falls du noch nen Tipp Fehmarn technisch hättest, wär ich immer dankbar =)

danke schonmal für die anderen tipps =)


----------



## Volkov (17. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Volkov, einige Zeit ist gut. Der Bericht wurde 1994 geschrieben. Das waren 60 bzw. 80 Gramm schwere Spirolinos und der Steini wog 6,5 kg. Aber mit dieser Technik klappt es auch noch heute.
> Gruß Multe



aha! nun weiß ich wenigstens wo ich diese angelzeitschrift suchen muss, ich hab nämlich seit diesem post das inhaltsverzeichnis von ca. 60 zeitschriften durchblättert und hab noch nen stapel von etwa 300 vor mir... :c

edit: weisst du zufällig ob das im blinker, in der rute & rolle, oder in der fisch & fang war?


----------



## Multe (18. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Hej Volkov, fisch&fang war es nicht. Ich denke das stand in Rute&Rolle.
gruß Multe


----------



## Seatrout (18. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Also ,

is ja heftig.
hab nun mal das thema gelesen und bin zum schluß gekommen , dass ich das auch mal ausprobieren muss.hab hier nen strand mit viel sand und viel tobsen.
hab ich das richtig verstanden dass ich auf der ersten oder zweiten sandbank einen blinker in tobiform in 50cm bis1meter wasser knapp übergrund ziehen soll mit kurzen stops?

muss ich ja mal testen.melde mich dann natürlich.
oder muss ich noch was beachten.
oder doch lieber mitm belly auf die zweite sandbank in so 2-3meter tiefes wasser.
kann ich mir ja kaum vorstellen dass in so flachen wasser wirklich steinis jagen.
müsste doch dann mal beim mefo angeln mal einen sehen.

naja werds mal testen.

beste grüße


----------



## Rosi (19. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Und ich bin zu dem Schluß gekommen, daß die Fänge sehr stark gebietsabhängig sein müssen. Denkt hier wer,  er kann an beliebiger Stelle der Ostsee mal ins Flache waten und Steinbutt blinkern?

Ein Bekannter war irgendwo bei Hvide Sande und kescherte dort ü40ger Steinbutt im knietiefen Wasser. Mit dem Kinderkescher seiner Töchter. Das könnt ihr vor Rerik oder Kühlungsborn vergessen. Es sind immer Zufallstreffer hier, die unter Anglern die Runde machen, also etwas Außergewöhnliches darstellen.


----------



## goeddoek (19. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



Rosi schrieb:


> Und ich bin zu dem Schluß gekommen, daß die Fänge sehr stark gebietsabhängig sein müssen.



Ja, zumindest der Untergrund sollte stimmen :q



Rosi schrieb:


> Denkt hier wer,  er kann an beliebiger Stelle der Ostsee mal ins Flache waten und Steinbutt blinkern?



Ich zumindest nicht, kenne aber Stellen, wo das durchaus mit gutem Erfolg möglich ist. Und gleich reinwaten soll er ja eben nicht !



Rosi schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter war irgendwo bei Hvide Sande und kescherte dort ü40ger Steinbutt im knietiefen Wasser. Mit dem Kinderkescher seiner Töchter. Das könnt ihr vor Rerik oder Kühlungsborn vergessen. Es sind immer Zufallstreffer hier, die unter Anglern die Runde machen, also etwas Außergewöhnliches darstellen.



War nur zweimal in Kühlungsborn, gehe aber auch davon aus, dass das dort schwierig ist.

Zufallstreffer sind das auf der deutschen, wie der dänischen Seite sicher nicht. Wie gesagt, es kommt auf's Revier an :m
Hvide Sande - der Name sagt es schon - dürfte sicher für 'nen Versuch geeignet sein #h


----------



## andre23 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

...da sind wir wieder bei meinem "themen-fisch-2009"....um mich herum fangen alle sehr gut steinbutt, oder pikvar wie er hier heisst...nur ich nicht wirklich#d....køder ist immer ein und der selbe....tobiasfisch, lebend oder auch nicht....zufallsfænge auf pilk sind auch immer møglich, auf wattwurm oder seeringler gehen diese biester nicht....ich habe vor wochen einen interessanten bericht hier gelesen, in dem angler in watthose im flachen wasser dem pikvar nachstellen....in teilweise nur 50 cm flachem wasser wurden exenplare bis 4 kg gefangen...es wurde mit spiro und tobi langsam geschleppt gefangen....mit einmal kam ein angriff aus einer sandwolke heraus...ein freund hat in diesem jahr auch schon 16 stueck bekommen, die 3 tage, als ich mit war, ging gar nichts|kopfkrat....die fischer in ishøj haben allerdings die netze voll mit diesem klasse fisch....


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

So, nun mal zum "Programm":
Angedacht ist folgendes:
Befischen der verschiedenen Plätze vor Ort auf Steinbutt mit allen Methoden (unser "Mann vor Ort" macht die Plätze klar und zeigt das) - verschiedene Tageszeiten ausprobieren..


Da zu der Zeit wohl auch schon die Meeräschen da sein sollten, ist es bei evtl. "Plattenmißerfolg" natürlich auch möglich mit Fliege oder Matchrute auf die Äschen zu fischen..  

Angedachter Zeitpunkt:
21.06 - 27.06 2010 (Montag - Sonntag)


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angedachter Zeitpunkt:
> 21.06 - 27.06 2010 (Montag - Sonntag)



Dann bin ich leider raus aus der Nummer. Eine ganze Woche bekomme ich zu der Zeit nicht frei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Musst ja keine ganze Woche machen, kann ja jeder wie er will...
von 1 Tag auf Besuch bis die ganze Woche..


----------



## djoerni (21. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

setz mich mal mit auf die Liste. Eine ganze Woche wird das denke ich auch nichts. aber ein paar Tage haut das hin!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Liste gibts noch nicht - wird aber in Angriff genommen, sobald alles steht..


----------



## zander-ralf (21. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Moin Thomas,

am 24.06. beginnen in vier Bundesländern bereits die Sommerferien. Da könnte schon etwas Alarm an den Stränden sein. Es ist natürlich auch abhäging davon, wo es hingeht.
Wir sind bisher meistens zwischen Pfingsten und den Sommerferien Richtung Fehmarn, Eckernförde oder kleinen Belt, gefahren. Da hatten wir dann wirklich Ruhe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Wird im Normalfall nicht überlaufen sein...


----------



## Torsk1 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Moin Moin

Lust hätte ich auch mal vorbei zu schauen. Wurde schon bekannt gegeben wo das ganze stattfinden soll?
Gerne auch per Pn wenn das geheimgehalten werden soll....


----------



## lügenbaron (21. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Ja da werde ich ja auch neugierig:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Hast halt nen Scheissjob ...


----------



## lille pojken (26. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Hejsan

Also warum macht ihr um die plätze so ein Hell draus???
bei uns in Schweden werden die sogar auf Internetseiten bekannt gegeben!!!

Naja auch nur weil die nicht schwer zu fangen sind bei uns!!!
Die beiden haben noch nicht mal lange geangelt!!!
http://www.simrishamnstrolling.se/galleri/galleribild.asp?bildid=1614

MvH Lars


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



lille pojken schrieb:


> Hejsan
> 
> *Also warum macht ihr um die plätze so ein Hell draus???*
> bei uns in Schweden werden die sogar auf Internetseiten bekannt gegeben!!!
> ...


 

Ist vermutlich Futterneid.|uhoh:

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## goeddoek (26. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Moin Lars #h

Ab und zu "snüster" ich ja auch auf schwedischen Seiten rum. Da ist man sicher "großzügiger" mit Infos. 

Wenn man aber die Anzahl der schwedischen Angler und Schwedens Küstenkilometer und die Anzahl der deutschen Angler und die "gigantische Strecke" der deutsche Ostseeküste vergleicht, wird der Grund vielleicht klar 

Versuch mal, Infos über "Meerforellen-Hotspots" an der dt. Küste zu bekommen.

Aber das soll ja nicht das Thema sein.

Erzähl mal, wie angeln unsere Nachbarn auf Piggvar ? :m


----------



## lille pojken (26. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Moin Lars #h
> 
> Ab und zu "snüster" ich ja auch auf schwedischen Seiten rum. Da ist man sicher "großzügiger" mit Infos.
> 
> ...


 
Hej Georg

Na hast schon recht,viele km Kueste wenig Leute(wenn man nur die schweden nimmt)
Den so geliebten Buttlöffel kannst mal gleich zu hause lassen den mögen die gar nicht!!!
Also null acht fuenzen,Vorfach bei um 50cm wirbel 25g blei mit dran und raus damit und einzupfen:q
oder einfach ein Mörresilda in kupfer/rot 22g:vik:

MvH Lars


----------



## goeddoek (26. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Moin Lars #h

Okay - also haben dänische und schwedische Pighvarre die gleichen vorlieben :q :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



> Den so geliebten Buttlöffel kannst mal gleich zu hause lassen den mögen die gar nicht


Interessant. Da sieht man mal wieder dass "Platt" nicht geich "Platt" sein muss..


----------



## sandro82 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Habe da mal ne Frage ? Fängt man den Steinbutt jetzt in der jahreszeit Oktober November Dezember vom Land aus noch an der Ostsee ?


----------



## Greenhorn (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Also ich muss sagen, das hier ist wirklich ein extrem unterhaltsamer Thread... 

Ich hätte auch noch einen kuriosen Fang beizusteuern. Ich hab mal vor der Stohler Steilküste in 4-6m Tiefe einen Ende Mai auf einen schwarz/roten Jig gefangen. Ich glaub aber, die Methode ist nicht unbedingt zur Nachahmung geeignet...


----------



## HD4ever (31. März 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



Plitenfischer schrieb:


> Moin,
> na das ist ja mal ein richtig spannendes Thema hier,
> so komme ich nie zum Strömungslehre lernen#q.
> Bin oft im Frühjahr und Spätsommer in der Ostsee tauchen.
> ...




schöne Bilder !!!!
stell doch ruhig noch nen paar rein von deinen Unterwassertauchgängen #6#6#6
war früher auch immer in der Ostsee los ...
ich will über Ostern wohl auch mal wieder an die Ostsee, aber ich denke ndas Wasser wird wohl noch zu kalt sein, als das die sicj im Flachwasser tummeln


----------



## djoerni (1. April 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

@thomas

bist du schon weiter mit den planungen zwecks steinbuttversuchsangeln?


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Und gibt es schon Ergebnisse????

Lange nichts mehr gelesen hier.

Grüssle CD


----------



## HD4ever (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

mhm .... hätte ja auch gedacht das es etwas aktuelles gibt.
so langsam dürften die doch im Flachwasser zu finden sein.
grad nen aktuellen Bericht in ner Angelzeitung gelesen.
denke wenn ich das nächste mal mit dem Boot draußen bin werd ich vom treibenden Boot mal 2 Fischfetzen Montagen hintern Boot her ziehen.
wenn kein Steinbutt dann vielleicht ja Dorsch als Beifang


----------



## zander-ralf (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Moin Leute,

war das etwa alles nur heiße Luft? #c
Der Juni ist gelaufen. 
Ich werde wohl wieder zum Kleinen Belt fahren (Örby).
Mein Bruder ist gerade 3 Wochen auf Langeland. 
Habe aber noch nichts gehört.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## goeddoek (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Oha, hab ich wirklich verpennt 

Nee, leider ist aus der ganze Sache aufgrund extrem geringer Nachfrage nichts geworden. So war ich "gezwungen", den ein oder anderen Steinbutt alleine zu fangen 

Soviel kann ich euch verraten, manchmal war's ein hartes Brot.
Am besten funktionierte eine sehr einfache Montage mit Tobis. 

Auf die Hauptschnur ein Kugelblei, dann den Wirbel und als Vorfach etwas 45er Mono mit 'nem Einzelhaken vorne und 'nem Drilling hinten. Darauf den Tobis und ab in die Fluten. Mit den viel gelobten künstlichen Tobis und Seeringlern war ich nicht erfolgreich. Gehen vielleicht als Notlösung #c


----------



## Multe (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Hej goeddoek, hattest du den hier : http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/Nyheder/a.htm?artid=184
auch schon mal an der Leine?
Suuuper, das er wieder zurück ins Wasser durfte.
Gruß Multe


----------



## vermesser (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

@goeddoek_*: *_Hast Du die Steinbutts vom Boot oder vom Strand, tags oder nachts und auf welcher Art Untergrund gefangen? Ich möchte das auch mal probieren...und Deine Methode klingt einfach und effektiv...


----------



## goeddoek (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

@ Multe

Nee - sooo große hab ich noch nicht gefangen. Kommt aber noch 

@ Vermesser


Ich habe die hauptsächlich in den Morgenstunden gefangen. Das liegt aber eher daran, dass ich eben zu der Zeit angeln war 
Kann mir vorstellen, dass die Steinis auch abends oder nachts zu fangen sind. Gefangen habe ich die an Stellen, wo der Boden von Sand in Kieselgrund überging. Meistens vom Strand aus, teilweise vom Kayak. Dann auch an Stellen, wo 'ne Kante verläuft.


----------



## vermesser (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Aha, und wie tief wars an Deinen Stellen?

Und nur auf Tobbse oder auch Wattis oder Fetzen?

Das muss doch mal drin sein so´n Ding zu fangen....


----------



## goeddoek (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Wattis und Ringler lockten nur die "Verwandschaft" an den Haken :q :q

Habe vorher gern mit Heringsfetzen geangelt, aber Tobse erscheinen mir die bessere Wahl. 

Vom Ufer aus an Stellen, wo ich so 2,5 bis 3,5 m errreichen konnte. Vom Kayak aus auch tiefer.

Hoffe, Dir ein bisschen geholfen zu haben #h


----------



## vermesser (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Jo...schon...ich werd mal immer so nebenbei eine der drei erlaubten Ruten auf Steinbutt legen...vielleicht lässt sich ja so das sommerliche Brandungsangeln abwechslungsreich gestalten.

Eine letzte Frage: Hast da irgendwie noch Gebimmel wie Perlen und so dran oder nur ganz einfache Durchlaufmontage??


----------



## Rosi (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Hi Vermesser, denke dran bei uns ist noch Schonzeit bis 31. Juli. (Ich bin auch schon mal ermahnt worden)


----------



## vermesser (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

@ Rosi: Upps, danke...daran hab ich nu gar nicht gedacht...nach´m Maß hätte ich ja noch geguckt, aber dat die Schonzeit haben...


----------



## Rosi (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Ja, laß man, meinen ersten Steini fing ich im September.


----------



## HD4ever (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



Rosi schrieb:


> Hi Vermesser, denke dran bei uns ist noch Schonzeit bis 31. Juli. (Ich bin auch schon mal ermahnt worden)



weißt du auch ob die in DK noch Schonzeit haben ? 
aber wenn die noch nicht durch sind mit dem Laichen verkneif ich mir dann sowieso das gezielte Angeln
dachte ja nächstes WE in DK vom Strand mein Glück mal an der Nordsee probieren zu wollen


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> weißt du auch ob die in DK noch Schonzeit haben ?
> aber wenn die noch nicht durch sind mit dem Laichen verkneif ich mir dann sowieso das gezielte Angeln
> dachte ja nächstes WE in DK *vom Strand mein Glück* mal an der Nordsee probieren zu wollen


 


Versuch es mal.Habe ich in 2 Wochen auch geplant. #6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Flate (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Also bei uns sieht man sie ab und an am strand wirklich in flachem wasser. beim schwimmen bin ich schon drauf getreten 
kanne es mir gut vorstellen aber diese menge hätte ich nicht gedacht. 
petri.


----------



## jobo61 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Hallo an die Steinbuttporfis,
wo bekommt ihr eigendlich eure Tobis?.
Ich habe die Teilchen schon im Wasser gesehen ich kann mir aber keine Vorstellungen machen wie man diese kleinen Dinger fängt. Oder kauft ihr die.#h
Bei uns in Rheinland-Pfalz gibt es die so selten.:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



jobo61 schrieb:


> Hallo an die Steinbuttporfis,
> wo bekommt ihr eigendlich eure Tobis?.
> Ich habe die Teilchen schon im Wasser gesehen ich kann mir aber* keine Vorstellungen machen wie man diese kleinen Dinger fängt.* Oder kauft ihr die.#h
> Bei uns in Rheinland-Pfalz gibt es die so selten.:q


 


Zupfe ein Heringssystem mit den kleinsten Haken langsam 
über Grund.Ich mache ganz kleine Heringestücke auf die 
untersten 2 Haken.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:

ps. Bei uns in Solingen kommen sie auch nicht häufiger
vor.:q


----------



## vermesser (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Weiß ja nicht, wo Du angeln willst, aber in Rostock gibts zumindest einen Laden, der die Dinger eingefroren verkauft.


----------



## LeineAngler93 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Meint ihr, in Norwegen gibt's die auch über sandigem Boden?...|kopfkrat Höhe Aalesund (bissl höher noch)


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Weiß ja nicht, wo Du angeln willst, aber in Rostock gibts zumindest einen Laden, der die Dinger eingefroren verkauft.


 


Wie viele Würfe halten die aus? War bis jetzt immer
skeptisch den Dingern gegenüber. Ein paar mal raus-
werfen und liegen lassen kann ich mir schon vorstellen,
aber aktiv hinter einem schweren Spiro führen?#c

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## vermesser (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Ich muss gestehen, daß ich sie bisher aus finanziellen Gründen nicht probiert habe.

Ich angel entweder mit Wattis oder ich nehm für Hornis und zum Schleppen mit Blei oder Buttlöffel kleine, gesenkte Weißfische...den Fischen ist das völlig egal behaupte ich mal...

Ne kleine Plötze oder ein Tobi ähneln sich ja doch sehr...


----------



## Multe (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Hej jobo61, die hängen ab und zu mal am Heringsvorfach oder an einem anderen Haken quer.
Ich hole mir sie entweder bei einem Fischer oder gefroren im Angelladen.
Habe  auch schon Steinbutts mit künstlichen Sandaalen (Saltwater GULP )
am Spirolino ( 80gr. ) gefangen.
Oder probier doch mal Pfälzer Saumagen vom Hambel !!!!   HA HA HA .. war ein Witz
Gruß Multe


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej jobo61, die hängen ab und zu mal am Heringsvorfach oder an einem anderen Haken quer.
> Ich hole mir sie entweder bei einem Fischer oder gefroren im Angelladen.
> Habe auch schon Steinbutts mit künstlichen Sandaalen (Saltwater GULP )
> *am Spirolino ( 80gr. ) gefangen.*
> ...


 

Wo gibt es denn Spiros in 80 Gramm?
Bitte eine Bezugsadresse.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Multe (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Hej j.Breithardt, die Teile habe ich mal vor etlichen Jahren ( min. 10 Jahre) auf einer Messe bekommen. Sind von _*WATER QUEEN *_. Diese Spiros gab es in 50 - 60 - und 80 Gramm.
Ob es die noch gibt oder wer sie noch hat kann ich leider nicht sagen.
Ich nehme diese Teile zum Plattfischangeln vom treibenden Kleinboot .
Gruß Multe


----------



## Tortugaf (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Wenn jemand weiss wo man Sbirolinos über 40gr bekommen kann, wäre sehr nett den Link zu posten.
Suche Sbirolinos bis 80 gr. für das Brandungsfischen in Pazifik um gut hinter der Brandung mit kleinen Ködern zu werfen .

G. Tortugaf


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



Tortugaf schrieb:


> Wenn jemand weiss wo man Sbirolinos über 40gr bekommen kann, wäre sehr nett den Link zu posten.
> *Suche Sbirolinos bis 80 gr. für das Brandungsfischen* in Pazifik um gut hinter der Brandung mit kleinen Ködern zu werfen .
> 
> G. Tortugaf


 


Du auch??? :q:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

ich will auch wissen wo es die gibt !!! |bla: :m


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ich will auch wissen wo es die gibt !!! |bla: :m


 



Möglicherweise in Freiburg.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FischFan (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

 Nehmt zwei Spiros von 40gr übereinander und sägt dem unteren das Leitrohr ab...


----------



## Multe (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Hej Jungs, ich habe den Katalog noch gefunden. Die Teile waren von 1997. Ist ja schon eine gute Zeit her. Heute gibt es die Spiros leider nicht mehr in diesen Gewichten.
@FischFan, deine Idee funktioniert leider nicht. Da hast du keinen richtigen Kontakt mehr.
Was auch noch geht, sind die Bodentaster von WAZP . Die haben einen Auftriebskörper und man kann Bleigewichte auf den Draht ziehen. 
Gruß Multe


----------



## Multe (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

So sehen die Teile aus...


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



Multe schrieb:


> So sehen die Teile aus...


 


@ Multe,#h

wenn du die Dinger fotographieren kannst,dann könntest
du doch auch die Überzähligen an mich schicken.:m:q:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Multe (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Bekomme aber leider keinen neuen mehr nach.
Da wir hier im Hause 3 sehr aktive Angler sind, geht auch leider hin und wieder was verloren.
Sollte ich aber mal wieder an solche Teile drankommen, werde ich es hier im Board natürlich weitergeben, mit Bezugsmöglichkeiten usw.
Gruß Multe


----------



## lasti89 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Nach dem Bahnbrechenden Steinbutterfolg im letzen Sommer
gehts nun wieder morgen los !!

Im Fruehjahr konnte mein kollege uebringens auch gute Steinbutts fangen, er ist jetzt schon da, aber momentan nicht viel los.

Aber das wird sich ab morgen aendern : D

Ich werde hier berichten, was die Butts so treiben.

liebe grueße

Weils so schoen ist noch mal ein bild vom letzen Jahr : D


----------



## angler1996 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

kann man etwas Aufklärung erhalten, zu dem, was Ihr da mit dem schweren Spiro treiben wollt?
So ein Ding aus Balsa,Blei und Röhrchen zu bauen, kann ja nun nicht so schwer sein.
Schon mal Danke.
Gruß A.


----------



## Rosi (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Moin ihr, dieser Sbirolino ist ganz schön bunt. Er soll doch unauffällig daherkommen. Weil dahinter ein Vorfach ist, mit Haken und Köder.

Warum ist er so schwer? Es gibt doch sinkende Sbirolinos. Je schwerer um so schneller sinkend. Je schwerer um so schneller kann das Boot fahren.

Es ist nicht notwendig schnell zu fahren um einen Steini zu erwischen. Langsam treiben reicht. Wenn das Boot langsam treibt, dann sinkt ein 30g Sbirolino (ein Sinker) bis zum Grund.


----------



## Rosi (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



jobo61 schrieb:


> Hallo an die Steinbuttporfis,
> wo bekommt ihr eigendlich eure Tobis?.
> Ich habe die Teilchen schon im Wasser gesehen ich kann mir aber keine Vorstellungen machen wie man diese kleinen Dinger fängt. Oder kauft ihr die.#h
> Bei uns in Rheinland-Pfalz gibt es die so selten.:q



Hi, an der Küste gibt es Tobis in jedem Angelladen, der ein Gefrierfach hat. 10 Stück für 2,50€. 
Und die Dinger halten gut am Haken. Man kann sie halbieren/dritteln, sie sind fest und beständig. Aaaaber, sie riechen nicht intensiv und sind nicht fettig. Von daher ist ein Heringsfetzen besser.


----------



## Multe (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Der Spiro soll ja auch bunt sein, denn die Platte jagen ja mit den Augen. Warum machen wir denn beim Plattfischangeln bunte Perlen und Spinnerblättchen dran ???
@996 das Gewicht braucht man um auf den Grund zu kommen und Spiro deshalb, weil das Teil halt nicht so schnell absinkt als ein normales Blei. Oft beissen die Kerle auch über Grund.
Gruß Multe


----------



## angler1996 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Multe
danke, also im Idealfall langsam sinkend.
Gruß A.


----------



## lasti89 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Update aus Dänemark:

In Ufernaehe sind bis jetzt keine Steinbutts aufgetaucht, da aufgrund des etwas staerkeren Wellengangs auch kaum kleintiere in Ufernaehe schwimmen, die Fischkutter im Hafen sind allerdings bis oben voll mit den Butts...

Bis wir passende verhaeltnisse haben vertreiben wir uns die zeit mit hechten, das klappt diesen sommer gut


----------



## HD4ever (23. August 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

schade mit den Steinis ... aber solche Hechte lassen es ja etwas verschmerzen


----------



## JoseyWales (23. August 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

ist denn jetzt das Projekt vom Sternekoch  auf Eis gelegt oder ist das noch in Planung?


----------



## HD4ever (23. August 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

ach was mit Projekt .... selber mal versuchen wenn man anner Küste ist


----------



## Dxlfxn (23. August 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

...seit wann kocht der Sterne???


----------



## Rosi (23. August 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



Tortugaf schrieb:


> Wenn jemand weiss wo man Sbirolinos über 40gr bekommen kann, wäre sehr nett den Link zu posten.
> Suche Sbirolinos bis 80 gr. für das Brandungsfischen in Pazifik um gut hinter der Brandung mit kleinen Ködern zu werfen .
> 
> G. Tortugaf



Hi, die Dinger hab ich schon in Fronkraisch gesehen, meine im Decathlon. Die waren schwarz und hatten auch 100g. So ähnlich.
Beim Brandungsfischen kann ich mir vorstellen, daß das Gewicht entscheidend ist für die Wurfweite. Doch vom Boot aus ist es unerheblich ob der Sbirolino 30g oder 80g hat. Hauptsache er ist sinkend und das Boot treibt.
Ich habe mit einem Blei und Nachläufer irgendwie mehr Gefühl für die Lauftiefe. Zumal die sich ja ständig ein wenig verändert.
Leider sind die doofen Hornis auch scharf auf langsam treibende Köder kurz über Grund. Die zerrupfen sogar den als Auftriebsperle angetüdelten Muddler.


----------



## Tortugaf (25. August 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Danke Rossi.#6

Werde mir mal die 55, 65 g u. 100,gTeile bestellen. Mal sehn vielleicht kann ich damit was anfangen.    

Vielleicht auch nicht, alles nur in franzosisch, leider.


G. Tortugaf


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. September 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Geht...


----------



## vermesser (10. September 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Geht...



Sehr geil...am langsam sinkenden Spiro vom Strand auf Fetzen oder wie??


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. September 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Sehr geil...am langsam sinkenden Spiro vom Strand auf Fetzen oder wie??


Nein, genauso wie im ersten Post beschrieben. Ich habe an der Montage nichts geändert - nur den Platz.


----------



## vermesser (10. September 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Alles klar, danke.

Wie lange kann man das jahreszeitlich betreiben...geht da Ende September noch was oder ist das schon zu spät? Du schriebst ja, im Sommer...und der is ja nun dieses Jahr vorbei?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. September 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Ja was weiß denn ich?!?
Vielleicht probierst auch Du einfach mal was aus und berichtest uns dann davon? Dann könnten hier auch mal Leute von DEINEN Erfahrungen profitieren...

Ich hab 600km bis zur Küste - da fahr ich nicht jede Woche hoch!


----------



## HD4ever (10. September 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

sauber !!!!
endlich mal wieder ne Fangmeldung :m


----------



## vermesser (10. September 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Probiert hab ich das schon...leider nur Hornis oder gar nix, deshalb frag ich ja, ob ich was verkehrt mache...

Bei mir gab es bisher mit der beschriebenen Methode 3 Hornis, zwei Flundern und einen Seeskorpion...deshalb frag ich nämlich so genau...


----------



## Reppi (10. September 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Nachdem ich mich jetzt hier mal komplett durchgekämpft habe, bekommt mein 58 SB an der Brandungsrute (auf Tobi) eine ganz neue Bedeutung; zumal ne Woche später (am gleichen OSTseestrand) ein Spinnfischer genau so einen Teller an der Fangleine hatte........nicht geangelt, sondern nach seiner Aussage draufgetreten................


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. September 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



Reppi schrieb:


> ...nicht geangelt, sondern nach seiner Aussage draufgetreten................


Ist mir übrigens auch schon passiert!


----------



## Rosi (10. September 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Alles klar, danke.
> 
> Wie lange kann man das jahreszeitlich betreiben...geht da Ende September noch was oder ist das schon zu spät? Du schriebst ja, im Sommer...und der is ja nun dieses Jahr vorbei?



Hi Vermesser, dann lies doch mal nach. Die ersten Fotos waren wohl vom Mai 2009. Juni und Juli ist Schonzeit, dann sind die Viecher im August am Fressen, aber mager. Der September hört sich gut an! Fahr los und berichte.#h

Dickes Petri zum FolishFarmer, haste gut gemacht#6


----------



## volkerm (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Hallo,

dann werde ich das nächstes Jahr mal vor Hiddensee probieren.
Beim Dorschangeln kann man in der Drift ja mal einen Tobi nachschleppen.
Nordstrand auf Rügen wäre auch noch ein Thema; was ich da diesen April an Sandaalen in Ufernähe sah|bigeyes.
Aber halt- meerforellenfixiert.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Steinbuttt (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Hallo,

ich hab mich erst hier vor ein paar Tagen im Forum registriert und bin jetzt erst auf diesen Thread aufmerksam geworden.

Ich hatte vor einigen Jahren immer wieder versucht gezielt auf Steinbutt zu angeln. Mit der Brandungsrute und auch mit der Spinnrute. 
Ich wohne in Zingst, und wer den Zingster Strand kennt, der weiß das hier die Küste komplett aus sandigem Untergrund besteht, genau das was der Steinbutt bevorzugt.

Meine ersten Steinbuttfänge macht ich eher durch Zufall: Ich fing kurz nach der Wende mit dem Brandungsangeln an, die ersten Jahre gab es hier noch keine Wattwürmer, also haben wir mit Heringsfetzen und Tobis geangelt. Vor Zingst, aber auch vor Ahrenshoop hatten wir dabei oft Steinbutts am Haken, manchmal sogar Doubletten. 
Mit dem Wissen, das es hier Steinbutts gibt, versuchte ich immer wieder gezielt diesen zu beangeln und entwickelte dafür eine eigene Montage, mit einer sehr langen Mundschnur, die beim auswerfen über zwei Clips gelegt wird. An der der Mundschnur befindet sich ein Doppelhakensystem an das ein Tobi angeködert wird. Zusätzlich habe ich in den Tobi Zahnstocher eingeführt, so das dieser leichten Auftrieb bekam - gerade soviel, das er sich bei den Wasserbewegungen immer mal wieder vom Boden abhob. Vor dem Auswerfen testete ich das immer im Uferwasser. Das funktionierte und ich bin, wenn die See nicht allzu doll „wühlte“ oft schon Tagsüber zum Brandungsangel gefahren und habe dann im hellen gezielt auf Steinbutt geangelt (siehe Foto). Nach der Dämmerung habe ich dann auf Wattwurm umgestellt und bin dann auf Dorsch und Flunder gegangen.

Mit dem Spinnfischen war es ähnlich, die ersten Steinbutts hatte ich eher zufällig am Haken. Wir angelten viele Jahre von Mai bis September hier in Zingst mit der Spinnrute gezielt an den Buhnenköpfen auf „Ostseebarsche“, dabei haben wir teilweise ware Riesen am Haken, wie diesen zB. auf dem Foto (48 cm, 1,65 Kg). Dabei zupften wir unsere Blinker, wie beim leichten Pilken oder Barschzocken über den Grund. Dabei hatten wir regelmäßig gute Steinbutts als Beifang, genau wie Meerforellen, Dorsche und im Frühjahr natürlich Hornis. Das gleiche funktionierte auch von der Seebrücke (siehe Foto). Als bester Köder erwies sich dabei der Hansen Flesh in 18g oder 22g in silber oder silber/grün – eben Tobi-ähnliche Farben. Später versuchte ich es dann gezielt auf Steinbutt – dabei watete ich auf die erste Sandbank warf meinen Blinker zur zweiten Sandbank rüber und zupfte ihn durch die Rinne dazwischen. Das hat oft geklappt. Ich kann mich noch an Tage erinnern, wo ich zwischen den Arbeitsschichten schnell zwei Stunden zum blinkern gefahren bin und nach zwei Stunden mit zwei schönen Steinbutts wieder losgefahren bin.

Damals ist auch der Christian Hoch von der Zeitschrift „Fisch & Fang“ darauf aufmerksam geworden und hatte mich gebeten, darüber doch mal einen Artikel in der Zeitschrift zu verfassen. Darin habe ich das noch mal recht deutlich (auch mit Zeichnungen der Montagen) beschrieben.
Falls jemand Interesse an dem Artikel hat, der kann mir ja ne PM schicken und ich sende ihm diesen dann als Scan zu.


Wahrscheinlich ist den meisten aufgefallen das ich meinen Bericht in der Vergangenheitsform geschrieben habe, das hat seinen Grund: Seit 2005 bin ich aus reinem Zeitmangel (Hausbau, 3 kleine Kinder, zeitaufwendiger Job) so gut wie nicht mehr zum angeln gekommen und konnte die gezielten Versuche auf Steinbutt auch nicht weiter betreiben. Viel Zeit habe ich auch jetzt noch nicht, doch inzwischen findet man mich doch ab und zu mal wieder mit der Rute am Wasser. Und sicher werde ich auch mal wieder einen Versuch auf Steinbutt wagen. Falls es hier in der Nähe mal jemand auf Steinbutt versuchen will, kann er sich ruhig mal bei mir melden. Vieleicht kriege ich es dann zeitlich ja mal eingerichtet, das ich dann mitkommen kann.

Bestätigen kann auch ich jedenfalls einige Aussagen, die ich hier gelesen habe:
- Der Steinbutt ist zwar nicht auf „Ansagen“, jedoch recht gut gezielt hier an der Küste beangelbar.
- Den Steinbutt fängt man in recht nahem Uferbereich, wo die Tobis schwimmen (bei uns hier in Zingst am besten in der Rinne zwischen den Sandbänken.
-Der Steinbutt ist ein toller Gegner an der leichten Spinnrute, kein Vergleich zu Flunder/Scholle und schmeckt natürlich fantastisch.


----------



## Steinbuttt (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Hier noch zwei "gesponnene" Steinbutt's. 

Entschuldigt die schlechte Qualität der Fotos, aber mein Fotoapparat von damals war nicht besonders doll!


----------



## wasser-ralf (1. November 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Hallo Steinbuttt,
kannst Du auch eine Aussage bezüglich der günstigsten Jahreszeit für aussichtsreiches Steinbuttangeln machen?


----------



## Steinbuttt (1. November 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> Hallo Steinbuttt,
> kannst Du auch eine Aussage bezüglich der günstigsten Jahreszeit für aussichtsreiches Steinbuttangeln machen?


 
Hallo Ralf,

gefangen habe ich Steinbutts von April bis Oktober. Besonders gut ist mMn der April, Mai und September.
Wir hatten aber sogar im Juli/August beim herrlichsten Sommerwetter, wenn wir nach 20 Uhr (erst dann ist wieder Platz im Wasser) bis zum Dunkelwerden an den Buhnenköpfen zum Spinnangeln auf die Barsche waren, immer wieder Mal einen Steinbutt als Beifang.

"Übern Daumen" würde ich sagen, solange die Tobis in Strandnähe sind, findet man auch die Steinbutts dort.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## wasser-ralf (3. November 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Danke Heiko,

damit so in etwa hatte ich auch gerechnet. Meist kommen für mich nur die richtigen Sommermonate, im Urlaub in Frage. So oft verweile ich leider nicht an der See. Aber irgendwann soll mir der Fang auch einmal gelingen.


----------



## volkerm (3. November 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Hallo,

dank Heiko hatte ich vor Ort neue Facetten des Spinnfischens gelernt.
Danke, Heiko, bis demnächst!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Steinbuttt (4. November 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> Danke Heiko,
> 
> damit so in etwa hatte ich auch gerechnet. Meist kommen für mich nur die richtigen Sommermonate, im Urlaub in Frage. So oft verweile ich leider nicht an der See. Aber irgendwann soll mir der Fang auch einmal gelingen.


 
@ Ralf
Ich hab nochmal ein bißchen in meinem Album geschnöckert und noch zwei Fotos aus meinen Anfängertagen (nicht lachen, da bin ich noch "Jung und Hüüübsch" |supergri). 
Diese beiden Steinbutts zB. hatte ich nähmlich im Januar beim Brandungsangeln in Ahrenshoop gefangen. Also auch in den kalten Monaten kann man sie erwischen.

@volkerma
Leider hatten wir vorgestern kein Glück, aber nächste Woche wollen wir es ja in Ahrenshoop nochmal probieren.
Hattest Du eigentlich meine PN von gestern bekommen?


----------



## volkerm (5. November 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Hallo Heiko,

wir können das auch noch verschärfen:
Gezielt auf Steinbutt mit der Fliege.
Ich denke, ich habe da sogar etwas Literatur eines Dänen, hoffentlich finde ich die noch.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Rosi (6. November 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Moin Volker, da bin ich gespannt drauf! Die Steinbuttfliege. Das ist bestimmt interessant! Such mal eifrig bitte!  
Oder meinst du Michael Jensen? Er behauptet, daß Plattfische erst bei Dunkelheit jagen und beschreibt die schönsten Glitzerfliegen, welche schon Plattfische gefangen haben. Und Zeilen später schreibt er, daß ohne Boot nichts geht. Also ich kenne wenig Bootsfahrer, welche nachts auf dem Meer unterwegs sind um Plattfische zu fangen.|rolleyes


----------



## volkerm (7. November 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Hallo Rosi,

ja, das ist von Jensen; gefunden habe ich es noch nicht, aber der Tag ist ja noch lang.
Mein Ansatz wären Sandaal- Imitate.
Mal sehen, wie ich die binde, damit das Gefussel sich nicht um den Haken dreht.
Ich meine, ein Tropfen Kleber auf das Gefieder im Bereich des Hakenbogens.
An so etwas bleibt ja nicht nur der Butt hängen:q!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## zander-ralf (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Moin Steinbutt,

schöne Berichte von dir. #6
Ich war im Oktober in Lubmin und Wolgast. Schöne Barsche habe ich gefangen, aber ein Steinbutt hat sich nicht sehen lassen.
Ich bin mir auch sicher, dass von April bis Juni die beste Zeit ist. Lubmin hat mir sehr gut gefallen; da werde ich wohl noch öfter hinfahren. Nächstes Mal aber dann zwei Wochen und mit Boot! 

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## HRO-Mheide01 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Oha, schöne fischi`s :g:g:g, danke für den Beitrag, war sehr interessant, kann die Methode bestätigen, geht auch vom Strand gleich in Rinne 1 hinter den Buhnen, toller fang Petri #r


----------



## Steinbuttt (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

@zander-ralf:
Na, dann drück ich Dir die Daumen, das es beim nächsten Mal mit einem Steinbutt klappt. Dranbleiben - das wird schon!#6
Such Dir sandige Abschnitte, wo sich viele Sandaale aufhalten. Nimm einen Sandaal-ähnlichen Blinker und zupfe diesen übern Grund, so das Du einen angeschlagenen Sandaal imitierst. Sind Steinbutts da und in Freßlaune, dann werden sie sich kaum diese leichte Beute entgehen lassen.

@HRO-Mheide01:
Absolut richtig!
Um Steinbutts zu fangen muß man nicht weit auswerfen.
Da wo die Sandaale ziehen, da findest Du auch die Steinbutts.


----------



## derfischangler (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Noch mal was zur Tiefe ; 

ich war mal auf der "Blauort" dabei als ein Angler einen wirklich großen Steinbutt auf einen Pilker gefangen hat. Das war bei einer Wassertiefe von ca. 15 m . Angeregt von diesem Tread werde ich das in diesem Jahr auch mal vor Rügen probieren und dann hier berichten.


----------



## HD4ever (14. März 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

hat es jemand schon mal jemand mit Buttlöffen probiert ? 
müßte doch vom Ufer aus machbar sein mit hinterher gezupften Fischfetzen |kopfkrat


----------



## Reppi (15. März 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Wozu Buttlöffel, Fliege oder ähnliches Schnick-Schnack.....
Habe vor Jahren in Schönhagen einen Wat-Angler gesehen, der auf nen Ü50-Teller getreten ist und dann alles richtig gemacht hat ( also keinen Schreck bekommen); Ergebnis war; "Buttpedden" klappt tatsächlich.....|kopfkrat

PS. da ich Wochen später beim Brandungsangeln auch einen erwischt habe, gibt/gab es dort wohl ein gewisses Vorkommen dieser runden Gesellen...|kopfkrat|kopfkrat#c|rolleyes


----------



## HD4ever (15. März 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

weiß ja nicht ob es das richtige Ziel sein sollte auf die Dinger einfach raufzulatschen ... |kopfkrat


----------



## angler1996 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

verbindet doch dich gesunde Lebensweise ideal,
Wassertreten und (voll) biologische-ökologische Kost
Gruß A.


----------



## Reppi (15. März 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Einfach mal probieren, Jörg 
Habe das mal hier im Priel probiert; wenn Du da tatsächlich mal auf was "fischiges" , oder geglaubt "fischiges" gelatscht bist, ziehst Du automatisch zurück.......also ein neuer Trend--- Überwindungs-Angeln..
Hast natürlich recht; hat mit angeln nichts zu tun.......


----------



## volkerm (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

So,

eben ein dicken Kupferblinker, Sandaale und Circel- Haken geholt.

Man wird sehen...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Ooooha, da bin ich dann aber mal gespannt!!! |evil:


----------



## mic_wag (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Jou, gespannt bin ich da auch!

Und gutes Gelingen wünsche ich!#:


----------



## volkerm (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Klamotten sind fertig:

Daiwa Supercast bass
Daiwa Tournament SS 2600
30er Mono
45 Gramm Kupferblinker
1 m 30er Vorfach
Gamakatsu 1/0 Circle
Wathose bleibt daheim; die Jungs sollen ja ganz nah an der Kyst unterwegs sein.

Verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



volkerma schrieb:


> Klamotten sind fertig:
> 
> Daiwa Supercast* bass*
> Daiwa Tournament SS 2600
> ...


----------



## F1SCHER (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> weiß ja nicht ob es das richtige Ziel sein sollte auf die Dinger einfach raufzulatschen ... |kopfkrat




hi 

von älteren leuten hab ich sowas öfter gehört das die früher loswaren zum "büttpern" .


----------



## mic_wag (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



volkerma schrieb:


> So,
> 
> eben ein dicken Kupferblinker, Sandaale und Circel- Haken geholt.
> 
> Man wird sehen...




... und ich bin immer noch gespannt?

@volkerma: Bist du immer noch am Wasser?! ;+ Oder solltest du etwa so gut gefangen haben, dass du dich nicht traust uns davon hier zu berichten? :q


----------



## volkerm (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Moin,

ich habe zwei Hemmschuhe:
Das Boot muss fertig, und die (Bade-)gäste sind bei dem Wetter schon unterwegs.
Keine Bange, das wird!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## mic_wag (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Ja, dann hoffe ich mal, dass du deine Sandaale schön kühl lagerst und sich solange halten bis das Boot fertig ist! :q

Wie auch immer, ich warte geduldig! Lass mal von dir hören, wenn du los warst. 

#h


----------



## Ködervorkoster (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

@volkerma

....uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuund ??


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Es ist möglich! :k
> 
> Ich war vergangenes Wochenende 3 Tage zum Fischen unterwegs, wobei 1 Tag wegen Wind und Wellen nicht wirklich tauglich war. Wir haben zu zweit an 3 Tagen bzw. in insgesamt etwa 8 Stunden Angeln stolze 17 Steinbutt fangen können, wovon etwa die Hälfte wieder ins Meer zurückging, weil zu klein. Dennoch konnten wir u.a. zwei Stück in der 3-Kilo-Klasse und drei Stück um 2,5 kg landen.
> 
> ...


das ist richtig geillll:vik:die tips dürften wohl ausreichend sein um es mal hier mal zu versuchen.ohne witz jetzt.war letztens mit den belly draußen,dorsche am band,und auf einmal war ich umzingelt(12m tiefe) von 6steinbutts.alle so um die 40cm.das war krass.der eine knabberte an den dorschen rum.unvergesslich schön.manches sollte man auch für sich behalten dürfen#h


----------



## xbsxrvxr (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

moin, jo die steinis sammeln sich im mai und juni auf ca.8-14m tiefe zum laichen.
viele, viele "kleinere" männchen(-ca45cm) und einige richtig fette weiber besetzen dann bestimmte plätze und dann kommt´s zu solchen erlebnissen.
die männchen sind soo geil, dass sie auf alles gehen was sich bewegt:k

und es gibt viel mehr von den biestern als viele denken...
zum glück schmecken die mir nicht, sodass ich mir da keinen stress machen muss...

aber wenn ich mal gezielt so´n ding fangen wollte, wüsste ich wo, wann und womit.

schönen gruß


----------



## Rosi (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Moin ihr, bis Ende Juli haben die Dinger hier Schonzeit.


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



Rosi schrieb:


> Moin ihr, bis Ende Juli haben die Dinger hier Schonzeit.


 



Das ist das Eine,aber jemand beim GV stören?#d

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## xbsxrvxr (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Moin, dann probiert man dat halt im mai, da darf man ja noch|rolleyes

Schönen Gruß


----------



## logg92 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Hi, 

ich habe mir nun das ganze Thema durchgelesen und muss sagen, dass ich es mir ebensowenig vorstellen kann, wie vllt. viele hier. Aber ich bin die ersten beiden Juliwochen in Hvide Sande und werde das dort vor Ort mal intensiv testen.

Auch wenn es dann vielleicht schon etwas spät ist und nicht so der richtige Ort, interessieren würde es mich doch. 

Hat vielleicht dort schon mal jemand einen Versuch unternommen und kann berichten?


----------



## karpfenschulle (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Hier mal einer von mir, gefangen auf eifache Schleppmontage mit Heringsfetzen  auf Fehmarn vom Schlauchboot.
Also geziehlt auf Steinbutt, es geht. War übrigens auch nicht der einzige.


----------



## volkerm (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Glückwunsch!

Das ist doch mal ein Ergebnis!

Grüsse  

Volker


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



volkerma schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> 
> Das ist doch mal ein Ergebnis!
> 
> ...


 



Stimmt,ein feiner Fisch.#6

Nur ist es von unschätzlichem Vorteil vom Boot aus angeln zu können.Von Land mit der Spinne sieht die Sache schon
etwas anders aus.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## volkerm (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Jürgen,

Du weisst- wer hat, der hat!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



volkerma schrieb:


> Jürgen,
> 
> Du weisst- wer hat, der hat!
> 
> ...


 


Volker,#h

ich bin auch neidisch (mittelloser Frührentner).

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Ködervorkoster (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



karpfenschulle schrieb:


> Hier mal einer von mir, gefangen auf eifache Schleppmontage mit Heringsfetzen auf Fehmarn vom Schlauchboot.
> Also geziehlt auf Steinbutt, es geht. War übrigens auch nicht der einzige.


 
Kannst Du noch ein paar Details hinzufügen...? Tiefe, Untergrund, Tageszeit, Ködergröße, Aufbau-Schleppmontage/Geschwindigkeit...usw..??

Irgendwie hat es bei mir auf Steinbutt noch nie geklappt, ich gebe aber nicht auf... NIEMALS !   #h


----------



## Aalstipper1 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Hi, nachdem ich hier seit dem entstehen des Threads stiller Mitleser bin will ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden.
In MV ist seit dem 1. die Schonzeit vorbei und Steinbutt reizt mich schon seit Jahren. Also habe ich mich entschlossen am We der FeWo meiner Eltern in einen Besuch abzustatten und es mal zu versuchen. Geangelt wird wohl watend mit Spinnrute, leichtem Grundblei / Buttlöffel und Heringsfetzen. Damit wollte ich hinter den Krautkante mit Würfen parallel zur Küste beginnen und mich dann ins tiefere Wasser vorarbeiten. Bei dunkelheit werden dann die Brandungsruten rausgeholt. 

Evtl. werde ich das ganze Anfang September nochmal wiederholen. 

MfG
Aalsipper


----------



## HD4ever (8. August 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



karpfenschulle schrieb:


> Hier mal einer von mir, gefangen auf eifache Schleppmontage mit Heringsfetzen  auf Fehmarn vom Schlauchboot.
> Also geziehlt auf Steinbutt, es geht. War übrigens auch nicht der einzige.





sauber !!!!
Glückwunsch ! #6
eigendlich ne gute Idee ... beim driften und nebenbei Pilken einfach mal nen Heringsfetzen aufm Grund hinterher schleifen ...


----------



## Steinbuttt (8. August 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



Aalstipper1 schrieb:


> Hi, nachdem ich hier seit dem entstehen des Threads stiller Mitleser bin will ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden.
> In MV ist seit dem 1. die Schonzeit vorbei und Steinbutt reizt mich schon seit Jahren. Also habe ich mich entschlossen am We der FeWo meiner Eltern in einen Besuch abzustatten und es mal zu versuchen. Geangelt wird wohl watend mit Spinnrute, leichtem Grundblei / Buttlöffel und Heringsfetzen. Damit wollte ich hinter den Krautkante mit Würfen parallel zur Küste beginnen und mich dann ins tiefere Wasser vorarbeiten. Bei dunkelheit werden dann die Brandungsruten rausgeholt.
> 
> Evtl. werde ich das ganze Anfang September nochmal wiederholen.
> ...


 
Hallo Aalstipper,

beim aktiven Angeln mit der Spinnrute, muß es aber nicht unbedingt mit Naturköder sein.

Gute Erfolge habe ich mit schlanken (sandaalähnlichen) Blinkern/Zockern gehabt, wenn ich diese leicht über den Grund gezupft habe.

Ich bin auf jedenfall auf Deinen Bericht gespannt und wünsche Dir viel Petri Heil, bei Deinem Vorhaben!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Aalstipper1 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

hi, und wann, also zu welcher tageszeit gefangen?  War der untergrund eher sandig wie auf dem foto oder eher mischuntergrund? 

und weit draußen?


----------



## Steinbuttt (9. August 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



Aalstipper1 schrieb:


> hi, und wann, also zu welcher tageszeit gefangen? War der untergrund eher sandig wie auf dem foto oder eher mischuntergrund?
> 
> und weit draußen?


 
Hallo Aalstipper,

gefangen habe ich die Steinbutts hier bei mir an der Küste, indem ich den Blinker durch die Rinne zwischen der ersten und zweiten Sandbank gezupft habe, auf sandigem Untergrund zu unterschiedlichen Tageszeiten. Besonders fängig waren dabei die Monate April und Mai!#6

Gruß Heiko


----------



## mic_wag (2. September 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> Hallo Aalstipper,
> 
> beim aktiven Angeln mit der Spinnrute, muß es aber nicht unbedingt mit Naturköder sein.
> 
> Gute Erfolge habe ich mit schlanken (sandaalähnlichen) Blinkern/Zockern gehabt, wenn ich diese leicht über den Grund gezupft habe.



Das mit den schlanken Bilkern kann ich nur bestätigen! Bei mir war es zwar kein Steinbutt, dafür aber eine fette Scholle. Hatte es in der 2. Julihälfte vor Kegnaes (Nähe Sonderborg/DK) mit dem SOT versucht. Auf Gummi ging garnichts und auch die künstlichen Wattwürmer von Berkley brachten mir nur Krabben. Am letzten Tag versuchte ich es darum aus reiner Verzweifelung bei strahlendem Sonnenschein mit Meerforellenblinkern (Sandaalimitate) auf den Sandbänken in Strandnähe. Ich hatte übrigens gerade so eben 2 Meter Wasser unterm Geber und konnte vom SOT aus super den Grund erkennen und da war weit und breit nix zu sehen. Aber so nach 20 Minuten des stetigen langsamen Über-den-Sand-ziehen des MeFo (natürlich immer wieder anheben und absinken lassen) plötzlich ein aggressiver Biss und es folgte ein wirklich schöner Drill an der 30g Rute! :vik: 
Ich freute mich schon auf meinen ersten Steinbutt, aber als ich die Platte kurz vorm Kescher hatte, musste ich feststellen, dass das von der Form her nicht ganz hin kam und dass das Fischchen eindeutig über die für Schollen so typischen Punkte hat. Das war dann sozusagen die 2. Überraschung. |kopfkrat Macht nix, war auch lecker! :m

*Fazit* für mich: Ich werde es mit dieser Methode wieder auf Steinbutt versuchen, denn nun weiß ich, wenn die Steinbutties nicht da sein sollten, hab ich immer noch Chance auf eine fette Scholle. Anyway, Ich habe definitiv etwas dazugelernt: Diesen Fisch hätte ich ohne eure Beiträge hier nicht gefangen! #6 Merci! 

*Nachtrag:* Aber ich denke ich werde mir für das nächste Mal einige MeFo-Blinks mit Einzelhaken vorbereiten. Hatte nur recht große Drillinge an Board und spührte weitere allerdings zaghaftere Bisse, die ich mit Einzelharken evtl. hätte verwerten können. #c


----------



## Tomasz (2. September 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Habe mal auf Bornholm beobachten können, wie jemand im Oktober in ca. 5m Wassertiefe einen schönen Steinbutt auf einen kleinen, schlanken Zocker gefangen hat, der als Beschwerung am Heringspaternoster hing. Der Butt hatte sauber auf den Köder gebissen und ist nicht gehakt worden. Es waren aber auch viele Tobis an der Mole gewesen, auf die man es als Köderfisch eigentlich mit dem Paternoster abgesehen hatte.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## mic_wag (2. September 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Wo ich das hier von TOMASZ gerade gelesen habe, fällt mir noch eine Ergänzung zu meinem zuvor beschriebenen Schollenfang nach Steinbuttart ein. Die Scholle hatte nämlich auch voll gebissen und wurde nicht etwa gerissen!  
Sie hatte 2 der 3 Drillingshaken von innen im Maul und das Maul war bei dem Exemplar auch noch groß genug für den gesamten Drilling gewesen. Hatte also sauber gehakt!
:m


----------



## HD4ever (21. November 2012)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

2012 gabs wohl nix zu holen ??? |kopfkrat


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. November 2012)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> 2012 gabs wohl nix zu holen ??? |kopfkrat


 


Aber sicher doch ,vor 3 Wochen in Alkmaar (NL) auf dem
Markt (10€/KG). #q


----------



## astacus (24. November 2012)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Sie sind zumindest da:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247857


----------



## Trollegrund (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Donnerstag das erste mal für dieses Jahr gezielt auf Steinbutt los gewesen, 3 Stück in 2 Stunden sind es geworden. Gestern dann nochmal kurz los aber nach einen Steini hab ich den Ausflug abgebrochen und bin vor dem Regen geflohen. Macht Spass, nächste Woche wird weiter gemacht. Fischt hier noch wer auf die Burschen mit der grossen Klappe? Gruss


----------



## Fxndlxng (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Würdest Du noch was zu Köder und Montage verraten?


----------



## Kotzi (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Vom hörensagen muss man eigentlich nur die standplätze der Steinbutts kennen.
Dann habe ich von fängen auf Pilker über Blinker, bis zum langen Vorfach mit kleinem schlanken Köderfisch welcher hinter dem Boot hergeschleift wird schon alles gehört.


----------



## Fxndlxng (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Moin, 
Danke für die Infos! Ich träum schon lange von meinem ersten Steini. Bisher blieben aber alle Versuche erfolglos. Ich bin regelmäßig zwischen Heringsdorf und Bansin auf Usedom. Über Pfingsten wieder. Meinst Du dort könnte ein Versuch lohnen? Meine anglerischen Erfolge auf der "Seeseite" Usedoms beschränken sich derzeit auf ein paar Barsche und Aale.


----------



## Trollegrund (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Heute früh waren 2 Kollegen vom Strand aus in Kühlungsborn tauchen und riefen mich im Anschluss an das Sie einige zum Teil sehr grosse Steinbutts im flachen Wasser gesehen haben. Am Nachmittag bin ich dann trotz dickem Regen zum Wasser, es ging gleich gut los. Die ersten beiden Steinis gingen knapp untermassig zurück, dann folgten 3 Fische von 32,35 und 38. Als der Regen aufhörte war auch Ruhe. Kurz vor Schluss gab es wie beim letzten mal noch eine wunderschöne Meerforelle. Sowohl der grösste Steini als auch die Meerforelle hatten einen kleinen Hering im Magen. War wohl der letzte gezielte Steinbutt Ausflug da ab Montag die Schonzeit beginnt.


----------



## Fxndlxng (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Petri, ist doch ne schöne Strecke!
Hast Du nicht vielleicht mal ein paar Bilder von Deinen Steinis? Vielleicht würde das den einen oder anderen zusätzlich motivieren es auch mal selbe zu probieren...

Grüße!


----------



## dorsch20 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Ich habe früher öfter mal auf der Westmole in Warnemünde geangelt.
Dort wurde bis etwa 1970 auf Makrele, danach nur noch auf Hornfisch geangelt. (Makrele war verschwunden.)
Gerät war Posenangel mit Sprotte ... wenn vorhanden, andernfalls ein Stück Hering oder ein vor Ort mit Heringsangel gefangener Tobs.
Wenn mal nichts los war, haben einige die Angel so tief gestellt, dass der Köder über den Grund gezogen wurde, ansonsten keine Änderung des Geräts.
Hindernisse gab es da am Grund kaum, aber dort am Molenkopf ist es 6 bis 8 Meter tief. Da gab es dann manchmal Steinbutt - selbst gesehen, vorzugsweise bei Dämmerung.
Allerdings nicht besonders oft, ich hatte nie einen. ;+
Ob das heute noch funktioniert?


----------



## Trollegrund (25. August 2015)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Klar funktioniert das noch heute, sehr gut sogar. Jetzt nach der Laichzeit geht der Steinbutt aber wieder weg von der Küste. Die Fischer fangen im Moment viele und grosse Steinbutts bei ca. 10m vor der Küste.


----------



## Dr.Mefo (26. August 2015)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Auf was für grund fischt du vorzugsweise!?welche montage vom boot in der tiefe von 10m?mfg #h


----------



## Dr.Mefo (27. August 2015)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Und ist das so das die eher vorsichtig beissen oder knallen die rein?erstmal vielen dank :m habs auch mal beim wurmangeln vom boot gesehen das 3steinis den dorsch bis an die oberfläche verfolgt haben habs aber nie wieder drauf versucht aber jetzt hab ich bock drauf nachdem ich das hier gelesen hab


----------



## Stichling63 (13. September 2015)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Ich finde den Trööt klasse:m, hoffentlich schläft er nicht ein. :c


----------



## Tuempelteddy (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Es funktioniert! 
Habe gestern meinen ersten Steinbutt gezielt gefangen! :vik:


----------



## Dr.Mefo (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Paar genauere informationen bitte :q wie tief,köder,vom boot?auf sand oder kies? Mfg


----------



## Tuempelteddy (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



Dr.Mefo schrieb:


> Paar genauere informationen bitte :q wie tief,köder,vom boot?auf sand oder kies? Mfg



Die gibt's aber nicht gratis! 

Tiefe: ca. 9m
Köder: halbes Filet vom fangfrischen Hering
vom Boot: ja
Sand o. Kies: weiß nicht, glaub aber eins von beidem 

Torsten


----------



## elbetaler (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

#6 Petri Heil! Das hört sich gut an.

 Ich habe gleich wieder das Bild von sechs bis acht Kilo schweren Steinis vor Augen, die von Fischern aber auch schon von Anglern gefangen wurden! 
 Und das hier vor der Haustür, in der Ostsee. 
 Was für tolle Fische es doch gibt. :m #6


----------



## boot (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

ich fische meine Steinis und andere Butt mit Buttlöffel und Fischfetzen.
lg


----------



## boot (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*







ist zwar kein Steini aber ein Butt,
wurde aber mit Buttlöffel und Fetzen gefangen.


----------



## astacus (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Moinsen,

leider, leider habe ich bisher keinen Steini angeln können aber: Gestern beim schnorcheln vor Grobo habe ich in ca. 3m Wassertiefe an einer Stelle diverse kreisrunde Spuren im Sand gesehen. Das war ein bisschen spooky so wie Kreise im Kornfeld und dann habe ich meinen Augen nicht getraut. Einige dieser Spruen waren gut getrarnte Steinies. Toll anzusehen und an dieser Stellen nicht zu beangeln.

Bestens
Astacus


----------



## boot (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

und an dieser Stellen nicht zu beangeln.*Warum nicht?
*


----------



## astacus (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



boot schrieb:


> und an dieser Stellen nicht zu beangeln.*Warum nicht?
> *



Im Schatten der Mole lagen die Steinies.


----------



## everode10 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Hallo zusammen,
 ich bin Anfang November eine Woche in Heiligenhafen. Dort wollte ich eigentlich, wie immer, den Meerforellen nachstellen. 
 Mich würde es aber auch mal reizen einen Versuch mit Fischfetzen und Wasserkugel zu wagen um so auch auf einen Steinbutt zu spekulieren.

 Ich weiß Versuch macht klug- mich würden eure Meinungen hinsichtlich Jahreszeit, Wassertiefe etc. aber trotzdem interessieren. 

 Danke!


----------



## Justsu (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Bin zwar kein Steinbutt-Experte, meine aber, dass die Steinies bei uns normalerweise in der warmen Jahreshälfte gefangen werden... insofern würde ich eher bei den Meerforellen bleiben... oder Dorschen... oder Flundern 

Beste Grüße
Justsu

P.S.: Edith hat noch das "bei uns" eingefügt ;-)


----------



## Hybrid (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Moin,

 ich kann aus der Erfahrung auf der Kanalinsel Jersey sagen, daß dort die beste Zeit von Oktober bis Ende April ist, im Sommer haben wir dort noch nie einen Steinbutt gefangen...


 Gruß H.


----------



## rippi (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



Hybrid schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich kann aus der Erfahrung auf der Kanalinsel Jersey sagen, daß dort die beste Zeit von Oktober bis Ende April ist, im Sommer haben wir dort noch nie einen Steinbutt gefangen...
> 
> ...



Im Ärmelkanal läuft einiges anders. Generell kannst du auch in der Ostsee im Winter fangen, allerdings wird es dann vom Ufers schwer bis unmöglich.


----------



## Trollegrund (30. April 2016)

Bei 3ten Versuch hat es endlich geklappt die ersten Steinbutts diese Jahr zu verhaften. Nachdem beim ersten Versuch (nur) 3 Mefos bissen und beim 2ten Versuch der erste gute Steinbutt beim landen verloren ging hat es heute dann endlich geklappt. Insgesamt 2 Steinis und 5 Flundern konnten dem Köder nicht widerstehen. Leider gingen auch wieder 2 Großmäuler beim landen verloren aber der Anfang ist gemacht. Grüße vom Trollegrund


----------



## Marco74 (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Großes Petri!
Darf ich fragen, in welcher Tiefe dir die beiden runden Flachmänner an den Haken gingen?
Mit Pose ist ne coole Idee...


----------



## Justsu (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Suuuuper, nen Steinbutt steht auch noch auf meiner Liste. Zu gern' würde ich ein mal so einen Gesellen fangen! 

Wo ich gerade von den recht vielen Aussteigern las: Habt ihr es mal mit Kreishaken versucht? Beim Heilbuttangeln soll das ja sehr gut funktionieren, vielleicht könnte das in einigen Nummern kleiner natürlich ja auch die Quote bei den Steinis verbessern!?

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## käptn brass (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Hallo, ich versuche schon seit einiger Zeit einen Steinbutt zu fangen....leider hat es noch nicht geklappt. Macht es einen Unterschied ob man zB. von Wittenbeck aus vom Belly oder von der Seebrücke in Kühlungsborn angelt? Oder besser Kühlungsborn west?

Grüße käptn brass


----------



## Trollegrund (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Ahoi, das Thema Aussteiger ist eher dem Umstand geschuldet das ich die Fische mehrere Meter hoch heben muss und dabei die Haken ausgeschlitzt sind. Grundsätzlich gibt es Steinis überall an der gesamten Ostsee Küste entlang. Nur im Sommer kommen Sie in Küstennähe. Im Hochsommer wärend der Laichzeit bis direkt vor den Strand in 0,5 oder 1m tiefe. Im Winter sind Sie in den Weiten der See. Ein alter Fischer berichtete mir von einer Stelle in der Lübecker Bucht wo im Winter riesige Steinbutts gefischt wurden. Ich vermutet das zufällig von einer solchen Stelle auch der 12,5 Steinbutt auf Pilker gefangen wurde. Der Strand oder welche Mole oder Seebrücke spielen denke ich keine Rolle, weil Sie einfach überall und nirgends sind. Nur Sie zu überlisten ist schwierig, da Sie vornehmlich zum laichen da sind beissen Sie auch nicht immer. Die wenigsten Fischer fischen gezielt auf Steinbutt. Fast alles sind Beifänge,bei 10m auf Dorschnetzen genauso wie bei 3-9m auf Plattfisch Netze. Spezielle Steinbutt Netze fangen halt fast nur Steinbutt aber ich war schon dabei und war über das Vorkommen selbst überrascht.....Gruss


----------



## käptn brass (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Hi, vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort. Ich habe heute auf der Seebrücke Kühlungsborn auf Steinbutt gefischt...mit Pose...leider wieder mal ohne Erfolg. Ich hatte frische Fetzen vom Hornfisch und Tobse als Köder genommen. Aber ich versuch es weiter...meinst du über sandigem Grund ist besser als über steinigem Grund? Gibt es auch Erfahrungen welche Tageszeit am besten ist?

Grüße käptn brass


----------



## takezo (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt*

Hi.
Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand versuche in der Nordsee gestartet?
Weiß halt nicht ob die starke gezeitenströmung bei uns ein fischen mit Pose möglich macht. Will es demnächst mal vom Boot aus versuchen. Haben bei uns allerdings nur Sandflächen. Wo würdet ihr suchen? Abbruchkanten, viel Strömung, wenig Strömung. Tiefenbereiche,....
Gruß,
Jörg


----------



## Trollegrund (14. Mai 2016)

Keine Fangmeldungen? Läuft sehr gut dieses Jahr, bisher hat es die letzten Versuche jedesmal geklappt einen Steini zu Gesicht zu bekommen. Nette Boardies kennengelernt die meine Tipps erfolgreich umgesetzt haben und auch schon ihre ersten Steinis fangen konnten. Grüße


----------



## hans albers (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

......#6


----------



## Frieder (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Mit großem Interesse verfolge ich diesen Thread.
Leider ist es mir bisher nicht vergönnt, einen dieser rauhen Gesellen an die Angel zu bekommen.
Dies soll sich aber dieses Jahr ändern.
Im Juni in Nautnes und im August auf den Färöer.
Dort werde ich hauptsächlich den Mefo´s und den Platten nachstellen.
Vor allem auf den Färöer. Dort gibt es sehr viele sandige Buchten, wo regelmäßig gute bis sehr gute Meerforellen gefangen werden. Dort halten sich sicherlich auch die Steinbutts auf. Als Köder werde ich überwiegend Tobis verwenden .... und hoffentlich auch damit fangen......


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



Frieder schrieb:


> Mit großem Interesse verfolge ich diesen Thread.
> Leider ist es mir bisher nicht vergönnt, einen dieser rauhen Gesellen an die Angel zu bekommen.
> Dies soll sich aber dieses Jahr ändern.
> Im Juni in Nautnes und im August auf den Färöer.
> ...


 

 Hallo Wilfried;#h

 konzentriere dich nicht nur auf reine Sandstücke. Die Runden halten sich sehr gerne auf gemischtem Grund (feiner Kies, Sand) auf.:m


----------



## Trollegrund (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Ich fische ja nur in der Ostsee bei Kühlungsborn. Die eigentliche Meeforellen Saision im Frühjahr verlief ja sehr erfolgreich. Im Monat Mai stelle ich fast ausschliesslich dem Steinbutt nach. Trotz allem habe ich oft Mefos beim Steinbutt angeln als (Beifang) die letzten Steinis fing ich in sehr flachem Wasser. Interessanter Weise hatte alle Fische der letzten Zeit kleine Fische von 2-3cm im Magen (Grundeln-Aalmuttern) obwohl ich mitten in oder unter den Sandaalschwärmen fische.


----------



## Frieder (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Wilfried;#h
> 
> konzentriere dich nicht nur auf reine Sandstücke. Die Runden halten sich sehr gerne auf gemischtem Grund (feiner Kies, Sand) auf.:m



Hi Jürgen,
ja, das ist mir auch klar. Man versucht es halt mal (fast) überall.
Da ich das erste mal nach Nautnes fahre, muß ich dort sowieso die "guten" Ecken erst einmal finden. ;+
Auf den Färöer kenne ich mich, zumindest vom Ufer, etwas besser aus.
Und vom Boot Angeln. Da haben wir ja unseren Maik, der den ganzen Sommer sowieso vor Ort ist. 
Und DER kennt sich dort  bestens aus. (hoffe ich jedenfalls) |kopfkrat

@ Trollegrund,
Du bist zu beneiden.... hast das Wasser (Ostsee) direkt vor der Haustür.
Wenn Dir mal nach Fisch ist, kannst Du mal schnell vor die Haustür gehen und Dir etwas für die Pfanne fangen.
Bei mir liegen da immerhin bis Fehmarn etwa 480 km Autobahn dazwischen.


----------



## xxtrem01 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

moin, moin,

 @Trollegrund

 würde mich mal interessieren, wie du mit Pose fischst.
 Schleift der Köder über Grund oder nur knapp über Grund
 oder im Mittelwasser?
 Welche Hakengröße verwendest du?
 Hast du Blei unterhalb der Pose drauf?

 Gruß xxtrem01


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Hej allesamen.
Da der Dorsch dieses Jahr uns verzweifeln lässt möchte ich gerne mal meine Steinbutt angelei weiter vertiefen. Ich weiss das wir hier vor Als gute Steinbutt bestände haben. Wann ist es euer Meinung am besten auf Steinbutt zu fischen ? (Jahreszeit)
Langer Nachläufer mit Sandaal immer noch DER Köder/Montage?

Lg


----------



## Herman Hummerich (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt*



takezo schrieb:


> Hi.
> Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand versuche in der Nordsee gestartet?
> Weiß halt nicht ob die starke gezeitenströmung bei uns ein fischen mit Pose möglich macht. Will es demnächst mal vom Boot aus versuchen. Haben bei uns allerdings nur Sandflächen. Wo würdet ihr suchen? Abbruchkanten, viel Strömung, wenig Strömung. Tiefenbereiche,....
> Gruß,
> Jörg



Moin Jörg! Irgendwo sind sie!
Ich glaub aber eher Glattbutts! Hab vor ein Paar Jahren mit  den Reusenstellern oben in Voslapp gesprochen! 
2 Wirklich alte Hasen mit Ahnung die sagten das sie hin und wieder in den Sommermonaten einen dabei hätten! 

Und einen sehr kleinen ( ca 10 cm)hab ich auf Wangerooge auf Wurm gefangen!

Greetz und Petrigeil aus Zetel


----------



## Trollegrund (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Ahoi,ich kann den Eingangssatz zwar nicht bestätigen, in unserer Ecke ist zur Zeit sehr viel Dorsch in ungewöhlich guten Größen. Das eigentliche Thema ist hier aber der Steinbutt. Hier haben die Fische derzeit Schonzeit, da Sie nur zum laichen in flaches Wasser kommen ist jetzt die beste Zeit. Die Fischer hatten zuletzt auf 12m wenig Steinbutt als Beifang. Daraus schliesse ich das Sie schon ganz vorne sind. Das heisst direkt vor dem Strand. Grundsätzlich lassen sich Steinis gut beangeln,die Methoden wurden hier schon oft genannt. Die sehr wenigen Angler die gezielt auf Steinbutt fischen verwenden verschiedene Methoden mit Erfolg. Alle Plattfische scheinen sich enorm vermehrt zu haben. Ich habe heute mit einem Fischer in Barhöft gesprochen der auf 2km Stellnetz 26 Kisten große echte Schollen hatte. Bei uns sagen die Fischer das selbe und ich kann dies auch bestätigen. Aber 26 Kisten auf die wenigen Netze, da male ich mir aus das um Hiddensee der Grund mit Schollen bedeckt sein muss. Zumal nicht jeder Fisch und jede Größe in einem Stellnetz hängen bleibt. Gruss Trolle


----------



## Frieder (2. August 2016)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Nächste Woche gehts auf die Färöer.
Dieses Jahr werde ich auch einmal gezielt den Steinbutts auf die Pelle Rücken. Tobis als Köder habe ich mir schon reichlich besorgt.
Die Flachmänner müssen dann nur noch beißen......
Werde mich nach meiner Rückkehr Ende August mal melden, ob es denn auch geklappt hat, so wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. |rolleyes


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. August 2016)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



Frieder schrieb:


> Nächste Woche gehts auf die Färöer.
> Dieses Jahr werde ich auch einmal gezielt den Steinbutts auf die Pelle Rücken. Tobis als Köder habe ich mir schon reichlich besorgt.
> Die Flachmänner müssen dann nur noch beißen......
> Werde mich nach meiner Rückkehr Ende August mal melden, ob es denn auch geklappt hat, so wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. |rolleyes


 

 Dann alles Gute und dicke Scheiben.:m


----------



## Trollegrund (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

noch etwas über 3 Wochen bis zur Schonzeit! Grüße
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Marco74 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Wow! Großes Petri!
Wie flach? Ich möchte es in einer Woche in der Lübecker Bucht ausprobieren.
Weiß nur nicht, ob mit Pose oder leichtem Blei.
Was würdest du sagen ist fängiger: Gefrorener Sandaal oder ein frisches Stück vom Hornie?


----------



## armyn (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

petri
Wie siehts mit Südnorwegen aus? Da gibts doch bestimmt auch welche. Tips erwünscht:m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Hej. In welcher tiefe würdet ihr jetzt vom boot aus aif steinbutt probieren? Habe festgestellt das ich Steinbutt aich da fange wo man normal auch auf Scholle geht. Ist das bei euch ähnlich?

Lg


----------



## plietenpaulus (7. September 2017)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Moin,

der Tröt lebt weiter...!

Um mich kurz vorzustellen: Bis vor einiger Zeit war ich hier im Forum als plietenpaul unterwegens. Dann habe ich leider meine Zugangsdaten vermüllt und musste folglich eine neue Identität annehmen#q.

Wer meine bisherigen Beiträge gelesen hat, wird wissen, dass der Darß zu einem meiner bevorzugten Angelreviere zählt.

In ein paar Tagen werde ich mal wieder dorthin fahren, um es auf Dorsche und Platte zu versuchen - und natürlich auch auf Steinbutt. Das es dort welche gibt, weiß ich und es wurde hier auch mehrfach bestätigt.

Also Rute raus und die Jagd beginnt#h


----------



## Hering 58 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



plietenpaulus schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> der Tröt lebt weiter...!
> 
> ...


Hallo,
schreib mal Thomas9904 an vielleicht bekommst deinen alten Forum Namen wieder.


----------



## banja1 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Pighvar ist der Dänische Name gibt auf YouTube einige Videos.Komme grade aus Dänemark und habe einen Tip bekommen am 12 Mai ist in Vejersstrand ein Wettangeln in der Brandung.


----------



## banja1 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

War auf Römö total mist dort zu angeln immer kein Wasser und nur kleine plattdeutsche im Hafen.Put and Take war auch nix der besetzt nur einmal die Woche sind kaum Angler da gewesen


----------



## Hering 58 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



banja1 schrieb:


> War auf Römö total mist dort zu angeln immer kein Wasser und nur kleine plattdeutsche im Hafen.Put and Take war auch nix der besetzt nur einmal die Woche sind kaum Angler da gewesen



Das ist ja nicht so schon.


----------



## Trollegrund (15. April 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Pighvar oder Turbot wird der Steinige im
Ausland genannt. Hier läuft die kürzeste Saison des Jahres auch an, die ersten Steinis sind von Anglern gefangen worden und auch die Fischer hatten schon bessere Exemplare über 6 Pfund. Die Chancen werden jetzt mit jedem Tag besser.


----------



## Trollegrund (12. Mai 2018)

Feuer frei, die launischen Delikatessen sind da. Die Fischer fangen sehr gut Steinbutt in etwas tieferen Wasser. Aber auch ganz vorne vor dem Strand sind schon Fische. Noch etwas über 2 Wochen bis zur Schonzeit. Petri Heil und beste Grüße


----------



## Trollegrund (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Petri schöne Fische, die gezielte Angelei auf Steinbutt habe ich auch auf dem Schirm.


----------



## Dude (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Petri Trollegrund! Auch vom Kutter wurden auf langsam über Grund geführte kleine Blinker Steinbutt gelandet.


----------



## hans albers (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

top fische... petri !!




gilt schonzeit in zwei wochen auch in MV ???

EDIT:: sagt ja schon der name:
trollegrund..


----------



## Trollegrund (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

vielen Dank. Ja ab 01.06 ist Schonzeit. Danach also im August haben die Jungs dann auch mehr hunger und sind nicht so launisch. Grüße


----------



## Timo.Keibel (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



Trollegrund schrieb:


> vielen Dank. Ja ab 01.06 ist Schonzeit. Danach also im August haben die Jungs dann auch mehr hunger und sind nicht so launisch. Grüße



Tolle Fänge und eine spannende Geschichte. Ich warte immer noch auf meinen ersten richtigen Klodeckel. Bisher blieben an der dänischen Nordsee nur Winzlinge hängen und gute Fische gingen verloren. Ab August geht´s bei Euch an der Küste also rund?


----------



## Ostseesilber (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Hey maximales Petri Stefan!

Sehr schöner Bericht und tolle Fische#6

Deinen Zielfisch kenne ich bisher nur aus dem Fischrestaurant...#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Nun klappts auch bei mir endlich


----------



## Trollegrund (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Petri Heil!! Schöner Fisch, weiter dran bleiben. Da geht noch was..... sehr viel Butt unterwegs dieses Jahr


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Ja die Steinbutt Bestände sind 1a würd ich sagen. Probiere heute oder morgen wieder und werde mal nachlegen#h


----------



## offense80 (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Da bin ich gespannt ob du an den letzten Fang anknüpfen kannst Matze. Und nicht vergessen.....immer schön markieren die Stellen, damit wir die dann auch später schnell wieder finden


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*



offense80 schrieb:


> Da bin ich gespannt ob du an den letzten Fang anknüpfen kannst Matze. Und nicht vergessen.....immer schön markieren die Stellen, damit wir die dann auch später schnell wieder finden



Moin Micha,
der Matze versucht doch alles  .... nur ein „Einzelfang“ bestätigt noch nicht die Taktik oder das Vorkommen. Auf der Nordseeseite bei Thyboron fängt man die auch gut beim Spinnfischen auf „Sandaal“.
Vielleicht haben wir ja Glück im Oktober und fangen mal so einen“Kollegen“ während unserer Tour....... #h


----------



## offense80 (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

So ein Steini fehlt mir auch noch in meinem Lebenslauf.....wir haben vor etlichen Jahren mal einen "gefangen".....aus einem Netz....was da so in der Ostsee lag. Aber das ist locker 25 Jahre her lol.....und an der Angel hatte ich noch keinen. Obwohl die Platten letztes Jahr ja fast schon solche Größen hatten grins #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Ja die Kisten der Fischer bestätigen das jedes Jahr um diese Zeit. Da liegen reichlich Steinbutts bis 3.5kg drin wenn die reinkommen. Spots und System hab ich zurecht, ich werde nachlegen #h


----------



## Deichkind (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

In Burgstaaken auf Fehmarn gibt es aktuell richtig viel Steinbutt in Größen jenseits der Klodeckel! Und meistens zu wirklich guten Stückpreisen.


----------



## Der Boris (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Gezielt auf Steinbutt?*

Moin zusammen!
Was mich wirklich mal interessieren würde, wie ihr mit Pose auf Butt angelt! Wie baut ihr die Montage auf?
Mit dem Buttlöffel kenn ich das ja wohl.Mit Pose würd ich’s dann ja gern mal ausprobieren!
Dank euch im Voraus!
Gruß, Boris


----------

